# Glossybox: May 2012 box



## yanelib27 (May 20, 2012)

Our Glossyboxes will ship next week


----------



## ladygrey (May 20, 2012)

Ahhhh, so excited! I cannot wait for this sub!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Our Glossyboxes will ship next week


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 20, 2012)

Next week.. here we go, ladies!  Here's hoping it's worth it!  If not, bye bye glossybox.  (I still can't believe I let myself sign up for it)


----------



## princess2010 (May 20, 2012)

I'm sooooo excited!!!!





At $21 a sub they better be spectacular because it wouldn't be hard to drop at that price. I'm going to have a very high standard for GB. BB and MG get away with more because it's "only" $10 and that includes shipping costs. GB better be at least twice as good! From the unboxings I've seen they will be. Come on GB don't let us down!!!


----------



## ladygrey (May 20, 2012)

I can't believe I did it either! I'm trying to cut back on samples, but yeah, just couldn't resist this one. I'm actually considering cancelling my beloved Birchbox in order to keep this if it turns out to be awesome.



> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Next week.. here we go, ladies!  Here's hoping it's worth it!  If not, bye bye glossybox.  (I still can't believe I let myself sign up for it)


----------



## princess2010 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe I did it either! I'm trying to cut back on samples, but yeah, just couldn't resist this one. I'm actually considering cancelling my beloved Birchbox in order to keep this if it turns out to be awesome.


 I canceled BB for GB. If GB lets me down I'll go back or try another service.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 20, 2012)

i think it'll be better than BB in that travel sizes are bigger than deluxe sample sizes, so I'd say we'll definitely get our money's worth.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 20, 2012)

Either way, I'm excited and can't hardly wait for our boxes to start shipping out. Since I live on the west coast, I'll be one of the last to get a box. LOL, as soon as you ladies get them, please start posting and update the rest of us on what's coming!!!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 21, 2012)

Did anyone get a shipping notification e-mail? How do you guys know they ship out next week??


----------



## princess2010 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get a shipping notification e-mail? How do you guys know they ship out next week??


 When I signed up it said shipping would start May 26th I believe.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

I never noticed when the ship date would be, I've just been following on here and saw princess2010's post the other day lol


----------



## ladygrey (May 21, 2012)

I think they said boxes would ship out between the 26th and the 30th.


----------



## luckylilme (May 21, 2012)

They have another contest going on to win a box on Facebook. I entered maybe lighting will strike twice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (May 21, 2012)

Good luck! I hope you win one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have another contest going on to win a box on Facebook. I entered maybe lighting will strike twice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blushingsooner (May 24, 2012)

according to facebook our boxes are on the way! 

I haven't gotten a ship notice yet tho..


----------



## Jazbot (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> according to facebook our boxes are on the way!
> 
> I haven't gotten a ship notice yet tho..


 
Yes they just commented on that post stating they will send out the confirmation e-mails in the next few days!

Wooohoo!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 24, 2012)

YEY! Nothing yet but I am so excited!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> according to facebook our boxes are on the way!
> 
> I haven't gotten a ship notice yet tho..


 I'm so glad.  It has been one sh*tty week so far and I need a little sparkle to brighten it, lol!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 24, 2012)

Wohoo this is exciting news can't wait! I wonder who they are shipping them through, anyone know?


----------



## princess2010 (May 24, 2012)

So excited I can hardly stand it!!! The fact that we know nothing about what's in it is so exciting!!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited I can hardly stand it!!! The fact that we know nothing about what's in it is so exciting!!


 lol I agree


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wohoo this is exciting news can't wait! I wonder who they are shipping them through, anyone know?


 I assume USPS, that is who they did the first time.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited I can hardly stand it!!! The fact that we know nothing about what's in it is so exciting!!


 i agree too!  i'm so excited, i really hope it's not disappointing...


----------



## Jazbot (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I assume USPS, that is who they did the first time.


 Yes its safe to assume that, since they posted a USPS truck on their FB page when they posted that message...lol


----------



## theredwonder (May 24, 2012)

I'm so excited! I kind of like that I don't know what's inside. I always peek at Birchbox!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 24, 2012)

I like that its coming by USPS, I usually get those faster than items shipped any other way. I get my Julep boxes in about 2 days and they also use USPS.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 24, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Lol major happy dance! I was just commenting yesterday, how I wished it was next month and we were getting all our sub boxes! I wonder what's going to be inside!


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

Yes, yes yes!! Ahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!! I love that it's a total mystery--we don't even have any hints to speculate on. Yaaaay!! (can you tell I'm ultra stoked about this?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 24, 2012)

Oh cool I haven't had a chance to check out their FB page but saw it on twitter this morning. I like USPS I'll have to let my mail guy know to expect yet another box coming for me, he thinks I get too many packages as it is lol


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh cool I haven't had a chance to check out their FB page but saw it on twitter this morning. I like USPS I'll have to let my mail guy know to expect yet another box coming for me, he thinks I get too many packages as it is lol



i didn't see their fb post either but YAY ! even ahead of schedule, good job so far ! can't wait to see what is in it ! 

... POST BOXES ASAP LADIES. hahah. i may or may not resist the temptation to peek...


----------



## becarr50 (May 24, 2012)

I'm also excited that we don't know what's in store for us. This may have to be one of the last times I check this particular thread until the box arrives



Pending any potential troubleshooting...


----------



## whigrose (May 24, 2012)

I'm hoping all goes well and I get my box ok. Funny, I just signed up for Birchbox for the 1st time last month. I got my box before they posted what was inside on the website, so there was no way to peek there either. Now if I can just get my laptop fixed in time to make a youtube vid, I'll be all set. Hard drive crashed, or so it would seem. 



  But as for Glossybox...


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 25, 2012)

i received my tracking #!!!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 25, 2012)

Got my shipping info! it went out yesterday woohoo. Nothing seems to be updated yes but i can see it is in NJ. Their shipping page is a nice touch - prettier than linking to UPS site !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 25, 2012)

I just got my tracking information!!!


----------



## theredwonder (May 25, 2012)

I'm glad they seem to be hipping all of ours out at once! It always makes me nervous when everyone has a confirmation but mine hasn't come yet.


----------



## ladygrey (May 25, 2012)

Just got my tracking! I would be super, super stoked if it arrived tomorrow!


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 25, 2012)

woo!  5-7 days and we'll see!  this is not the same box as the preview boxes, right?  does that make this a june box or still a may box?


----------



## arendish (May 25, 2012)

Mine has shipped. Super awesome. Now if I just get shipping info for my bf's Get Fresh Kit, I will be a happy panda.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 25, 2012)

My GlossyBox has shipped!!! WOOHOO


----------



## yanelib27 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woo!  5-7 days and we'll see!  this is not the same box as the preview boxes, right?  does that make this a june box or still a may box?


 May box. not the same.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 25, 2012)

Woot just got my notice too! Bummer that there will be no mail on Monday the long weekend is going to make the wait longer haha


----------



## miss6aby (May 25, 2012)

I also got my tracking today! Woop woop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (May 25, 2012)

Mine shipped too. Yay! Super excited to see what goodies are in it.


----------



## Coocabarra (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot just got my notice too! Bummer that there will be no mail on Monday the long weekend is going to make the wait longer haha


 Ahhhhh! I totally forgot about the holiday weekend!






I got my tracking # just a few minutes ago too. Very excited and will probably sacrifice one of my BB subscriptions (if not both) to keep GB if they turn out to be incredibly awesome. Oh, who am I kidding? I will probably keep all 3 and tell me husband........something.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 25, 2012)

Woohoo! It's on its way, YAY!!! Can't wait to get it! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 25, 2012)

Woohoo! It's on its way, YAY!!! Can't wait to get it! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Jazbot (May 25, 2012)

Oh gosh...Still waiting for my E-mail with the specifications on Tracking information..you lucky gals you...lol

hahahahahahaha

Spoke to soon just got it!! @ 2:44pm


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh! I totally forgot about the holiday weekend!
> ...


I know right I was talking with the BF the other day and hes like were paying how much for these subscription things? Wait there are how many? lol I too just told him ...something... muahhaha


----------



## Marshie (May 25, 2012)

Woohoo! This is soooo exciting! Got my shipping info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is it ladies!


----------



## Missyrocks (May 25, 2012)

It is exciting. Hope worth the wait! I guess we east coasters get ours sooner? But I'm not in northeast so cant wait to see others post pics! So funny saying they'd tell hubby something or other on # of subscriptions. Lol.


----------



## Jazbot (May 25, 2012)

I know someone posted the Getfreshkit.com and I texted my boyfriend right away...lol he said "Ouh Gosh here's another"...lol He has Birchbox himself might I add.. hahaha!


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 25, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahhhhh! I totally forgot about the holiday weekend! 





I got my tracking # just a few minutes ago too. Very excited and will probably sacrifice one of my BB subscriptions (if not both) to keep GB if they turn out to be incredibly awesome. Oh, who am I kidding? I will probably keep all 3 and tell me husband........something.

 
hahahahah! i told my manager and shes like YOU SPEND $40 on JUST MAKEUP? im like... are you kidding? i could spend hundred at Ulta if I could....


----------



## nikita8501 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping info! it went out yesterday woohoo. Nothing seems to be updated yes but i can see it is in NJ. Their shipping page is a nice touch - prettier than linking to UPS site !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 same here!!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 25, 2012)

Got mine also. I'm super excited.


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 25, 2012)

I got my shipping notice.. Yippee it's in NJ and im one state over. I'm thinking Tuesday delivery. My 1st box I won got to me in 2 days so secretely I'm. Hoping it will come tomorrow but that's fantasy life not reality.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my shipping notice.. Yippee it's in NJ and im one state over. I'm thinking Tuesday delivery. My 1st box I won got to me in 2 days so secretely I'm. Hoping it will come tomorrow but that's fantasy life not reality.


 Mine was actually picked up yesterday, so if yours was too, you MIGHT get it tomorrow ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am hoping you will so you can show the rest of us whats in it!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 25, 2012)

My shipping notice just came.  WooHoo!


----------



## whigrose (May 25, 2012)

So if I am about 2 1/2 hours away from where it shipped, wonder how long it will take to get here? And my laptop would be broken right now. Hence, no webcam. No youtube vid.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 25, 2012)

My husband is actually quite supportive about my beauty box mania.  I think he's appreciative of having a wife who likes to take care of herself, or maybe it could be that I give him massages when I get luxe lotions and oils? 



 Recently we were talking about things we spend money on and he said, "That's your hobby and I have mine" so he's pretty good about it.  The thing is, he doesn't have a hobby that costs as much as my beauty boxes cost all together.  He's just sweet.  I do feel kind of bad because they really do add up, and I'm getting a little oversampled out.  But the thrill of "maybe next month something amazing will come through that I really want to try" and the ability to get so much more value for my money than just the $10, $12, $15 or $21 the boxes cost keeps me in the game.  Just when I think I'm going to cull one of the subs out, they do something to redeem themselves.  I thought for sure The Look Bag was on the chopping block but this month's offerings are great!  Beauty Box 5 will probably go, I've been disappointed by that one more than once and I think Birchbox Man might go too, because he didn't use the stuff last month except for the socks and this month's box is crazy, no way he'll use one of the big items, totally not his style.  I'd rather take that $20 and in three months buy him something he'd really use and appreciate than gamble for him.  But for me, half the fun is in the what ifs, the speculation, the talk, the sampling and finding treasures in places I'd never look elsewhere.  I'm dying to know what's in the first for pay Glossybox USA.  Who's going to be the first to post their Glossybox?


----------



## MKCurio (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my shipping notice.. Yippee it's in NJ and im one state over. I'm thinking Tuesday delivery. My 1st box I won got to me in 2 days so secretely I'm. Hoping it will come tomorrow but that's fantasy life not reality.


   If it doesn't come tomorrow Monday is going to be agonizing.


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 25, 2012)

Got my tracking info but slightly annoyed bc I changed my email address and shipping address with them over a week ago however they sent the email to the old email addy and sent the box to the old address... Siighhhhhh...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 25, 2012)

Anyone else received 2 shipping notices from them? Two diff tracking #'s sent to my email an hour apart.


----------



## ladygrey (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it doesn't come tomorrow Monday is going to be agonizing.


 Gahhh, agreed. Pleeeease come tomorrow!!


----------



## Kittables (May 25, 2012)

That's so cute!! My husband is just as sweet and supportive. I think he feels the same way. He has his hobbies and I have mine.

I feel like the beauty boxes are something to get excited about! You get a box with a ton of spectacular items you may not have ever heard of before. Sometimes you might get a dud, but for the most part, the thrill is just finding out what's in the box.

I'm so glad they've kept this month's GlossyBox a secret! I've spoiled both my birchboxes thus far and felt SO bad about it! It'll be cool to open up my GB and not know what to expect. 

On that note, I'll be back on this forum AFTER I have received mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't wanna get spoiled! 



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband is actually quite supportive about my beauty box mania.  I think he's appreciative of having a wife who likes to take care of herself, or maybe it could be that I give him massages when I get luxe lotions and oils?
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 25, 2012)

I'm dying to know what is coming! I don't mind the spoilers because I've been happy with all my boxes. I love the unwrapping, opening and sniffing of new stuff.. so the spoilers just add to my excitement and anticipation. I've yet to be deflated, except for my expired Befine samples.


----------



## TonyaK (May 25, 2012)

Anyone else not receive a shipping notice or even a welcome letter after signing up? They charged my card, but I haven't received any e-mails. Should I be worried.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 25, 2012)

As much as I wish I could just wait it out to find out whats in the box, who am I kidding? I am going to stalk this thread until someone posts pictures lol but for those of you who can hold off- hats off to ya! I just CANT


----------



## nikita8501 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else received 2 shipping notices from them? Two diff tracking #'s sent to my email an hour apart.


 I did! I thought I was the only one. In my case, I think I got the second one almost immediately. But, when I checked both the tracking #s, only the second one showed an update.


----------



## kcrowebird (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my tracking info but slightly annoyed bc I changed my email address and shipping address with them over a week ago however they sent the email to the old email addy and sent the box to the old address... Siighhhhhh...


 
UGH same deal here. No idea how they even got the address they are sending it to. Its to my parents house which I haven't lived in for almost 10 years. Maybe associated with my credit card or something?!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 25, 2012)

Did those with 2 notices sign up twice for seperate subscriptions? Or maybe they just booboo-ed. If anyone gets their box tomorrow, post it!!! LOL, I want to see what's coming.


----------



## celiajuno (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else not receive a shipping notice or even a welcome letter after signing up? They charged my card, but I haven't received any e-mails. Should I be worried.


I have not received any e-mail communication from them. No confirmation after signing up and no tracking e-mail. They have charged my card though and when I log into my account it indicates that I am a subscriber. I am a little concerned though.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have not received any e-mail communication from them. No confirmation after signing up and no tracking e-mail. They have charged my card though and when I log into my account it indicates that I am a subscriber. I am a little concerned though.


I found the tracking email in my spam filter.  Maybe yours is in your spam filter?


----------



## celiajuno (May 25, 2012)

No, I thought about that too but it wasn't in there.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did! I thought I was the only one. In my case, I think I got the second one almost immediately. But, when I checked both the tracking #s, only the second one showed an update.


 
Thanks for response. You're right, just one of the tracking #s work, good.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did those with 2 notices sign up twice for seperate subscriptions? Or maybe they just booboo-ed. If anyone gets their box tomorrow, post it!!! LOL, I want to see what's coming.


I only signed up once. It prob was just an error as just one tracking # works anyway. I'll def post pics if mine arrives tomorrow (I doubt it will lol). I can't wait


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 25, 2012)

looks like the contents are posted on the glossybox website:

http://www.glossybox.com/index.php/the-box


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 25, 2012)

I haven't gotten my shipping info yet either... Going to check my spam folder *Crosses fingers..

Nope nothing yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like the contents are posted on the glossybox website:
> 
> http://www.glossybox.com/index.php/the-box


 yes but these aren't going to be in the may box these are from the launch box last month


----------



## ladygrey (May 26, 2012)

Does anyone have tracking that's actually moved? Mine just shows this:

Date Time Description Location 5/24/2012 10:04 PM Shipped from Client South Kearny, NJ 07032 
It also says that the estimated delivery is 6/4-6/5. I hope I don't have to wait that long! :/


----------



## EllynoUta (May 26, 2012)

> UGH same deal here. No idea how they even got the address they are sending it to. Its to my parents house which I haven't lived in for almost 10 years. Maybe associated with my credit card or something?!


 Same thing happened to me.


----------



## Coocabarra (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have tracking that's actually moved? Mine just shows this:
> 
> ...


 I just checked mine again after reading your post, and mine says that it's in Elizabeth, NJ as of 4:42pm today, with an estimated delivery date of June 7th! Holy Cheez-its that's like 2 weeks!!!! I hope I don't have to wait that long either!


----------



## tulippop (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have tracking that's actually moved? Mine just shows this:
> 
> ...


 You can input that into www.usps.com as well.  I did that on my mother's box and it says picked up by shipping partner.  I haven't received an email confirmation on my box yet.


----------



## ladygrey (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can input that into www.usps.com as well.  I did that on my mother's box and it says picked up by shipping partner.  I haven't received an email confirmation on my box yet.


 I put mine into the USPS site, and it still has the same thing listed, with just different phrasing. I would be absolutely delighted if my box just shows up tomorrow!


----------



## tulippop (May 26, 2012)

If you haven't received a confirmation email for your box yet, was your's one of the subscriptions that were cancelled due to a system error (at least that's what they told me) and had to resubscribe?

Mom's account went through fine and there were no errors and did not have to pay taxes.  Got the shipping confirmation email.

My account went through without taxes, got cancelled, got a voucher that would not work, resubscribed for a different amount with taxes (it's weird because they included the taxes in the price and the total is $0, see below) and I haven't heard from them since.  No email confirmation for subbing nor a shipping confirmation.  I've tried emailing them, no response.  I tried that phone number at the beginning of all of this fuss and it says that line was not connected.



​


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you haven't received a confirmation email for your box yet, was your's one of the subscriptions that were cancelled due to a system error (at least that's what they told me) and had to resubscribe?
> 
> ...


 I would say email them again cause I know they didn't recieve my 1st email cause they were having issued with there emails. then I emailed them 5 days ago and they emailed me back within 48 hours. But yes I had an issue with the order and it got canceled but they stated that I will be receiving May's box. But no email tracking number.


----------



## Kittables (May 26, 2012)

So we'll all be getting our May boxes... in June. I don't mean to be tedious, as I know this has been touched on over and over again ad nauseum, but is this going to be a trend with them? I guess this means we'll be getting our June boxes in July, etc., etc... lol. That's just weird. Will they be wishing us Merry Christmas in January at this rate? 

Btw, my box is set to arrive at around the 5th or 6th.


----------



## TonyaK (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you haven't received a confirmation email for your box yet, was your's one of the subscriptions that were cancelled due to a system error (at least that's what they told me) and had to resubscribe?
> 
> ...


 No, Mine isn't one that got canceled. I only signed up for the monthly, and my order history page shows a grand total of $21 and says payment success.

From what I see here and on Facebook, it looks like there is a bunch of us that didn't get our shipping info yet. Glossy's initial message on the site after my order went through said shipped by May 26th, which is today. I'm hoping that that means that they are just not done shipping them all out yet, and the rest of us will get our tracking today. Guess I'll just have to be patient a little bit longer and see.


----------



## StillPooh (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it doesn't come tomorrow Monday is going to be agonizing.


 Why _agonizing_? Since you know it absolutely won't arrive on Monday, relax and enjoy the holiday and forget about it!


----------



## Jazbot (May 26, 2012)

Ohhh man I put my tracking info on the USPS site and it's out for delivery!! But I have it being delivered to my job and that's closed on the weekends



...I have to wait to Tuesday afternoon for any mail!!

THE AGONYYYYY....WHYYYYYYY?!


----------



## vanggirlie (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like the contents are posted on the glossybox website:
> 
> http://www.glossybox.com/index.php/the-box


 was that from the glossybox from last month where the winners got it or the new one we are getting soon?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 26, 2012)

Mine went from NJ to IN in one day, and they have another location in Coppell,TX so I am thinking I will get mine on Tuesday or Wednesday. 

Yey!


----------



## ladygrey (May 26, 2012)

My tracking seems like it enjoys updating really late! Mine has been hanging out in NJ for a few days. I haven't dealt with Newgistics before, but from what I've read on the internetz, they can be pretty slow. *twiddles thumbs impatiently*


----------



## whigrose (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As much as I wish I could just wait it out to find out whats in the box, who am I kidding? I am going to stalk this thread until someone posts pictures lol but for those of you who can hold off- hats off to ya! I just CANT


 Is everything going to be the same in all boxes?  I thought we filled out profiles, like with Birchbox, so that is what made me think the boxes might be different.  I see good things and bad things about that...


----------



## whigrose (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So we'll all be getting our May boxes... in June. I don't mean to be tedious, as I know this has been touched on over and over again ad nauseum, but is this going to be a trend with them? I guess this means we'll be getting our June boxes in July, etc., etc... lol. That's just weird. Will they be wishing us Merry Christmas in January at this rate?
> 
> Btw, my box is set to arrive at around the 5th or 6th.


 Too true!  My biggest problem with it wasn't so much the delay itself as it was the lack of updates.  They should have posted updates to their site, sent out mass emails, etc. to let us know what was going on.  What made it worse was that the freebie boxes they gave out were sent out around early May.  Thus, when I logged into my account and saw I had paid for a May box, I got really, really worried something had gone wrong!


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2012)

I still haven't been able to make the beauty profile work, and I have a feeling it's related to my browser (I'm also having issues simply logging in), so if they *are* planning on customizing boxes, they have some issues to address before they can do it for everyone.  I use Safari.  It's not like it's some obscure open source browser no one outside of hardcore Linux nerds have heard of.  I finally sent an inquiry about it, but I haven't heard anything back about it yet.


----------



## princess2010 (May 26, 2012)

I really don't think there is much box customization judging from the unboxings from various countries. I, personally, prefer it after experiencing BirchBox and there boxes being sooooooo different in product and value.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really don't think there is much box customization judging from the unboxings from various countries. I, personally, prefer it after experiencing BirchBox and there boxes being sooooooo different in product and value.


 I agree with you! That was one of the reasons I wanted to sign up with Glossybox in addition to Birchbox. I have received 3 BB, so it might be too soon to say anything bad..but haven't really been excited or happy with any of them, especially after seeing what others receive.


----------



## becarr50 (May 26, 2012)

I also haven't been able to update my beauty profile yet, and I've tried it on several browsers. Including Firefox and Internet Explorer. Although I think they posted on Facebook (as a reply to someone's inquiry about the same thing) that they will not be needing the beauty profiles for the first box. So look's like everyone is getting the same products...and that's fine by me.


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vanggirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was that from the glossybox from last month where the winners got it or the new one we are getting soon?


 apparently that was the April box that was limited edition. supposedly the box going out for May will be different.

mine, assuming i get one, is free because of the customer service issues i had when attempting to register. 

so far, i'm not impressed.


----------



## NataliaMae (May 26, 2012)

So I thought that I had read somewhere that Glossy box had a point system like birchbox. Is that something that's going to be added on as the straighten things out or was it never talked about? Also I didn't really see a Glossybox "store"


----------



## akicowi (May 26, 2012)

It's here!!


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 26, 2012)

Nice! I'm not completely blown away but it seems like a pretty good box!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 26, 2012)

akicowi, thanks for posting a pic!!!


----------



## ladygrey (May 26, 2012)

Awesome! I'm pretty excited about this. I will definitely use all of that stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikita8501 (May 26, 2012)

Thank you!!! Looks like a good box! So excited to receive it! Feeling a little weird about seeing a toothpaste in the box though!



> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here!!


----------



## tameloy (May 26, 2012)

Ok...LOVING the box. Bye bye Beauty Army.


----------



## yoru (May 26, 2012)

OMG THAT BURBERRY LIPPIE IS THE ONLY REASON I WANTED GLOSSYBOX SO BAD

Sorry for the caps rage! But what's that black tube that says glossy box? A mascara?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG THAT BURBERRY LIPPIE IS THE ONLY REASON I WANTED GLOSSYBOX SO BAD
> 
> Sorry for the caps rage! But what's that black tube that says glossy box? A mascara?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol, I'm excited too. Looks like a face brush, I zoomed the pic and saw bristles.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 26, 2012)

SO happy thats an awesome box!! yayyy


----------



## Mandy Lu (May 26, 2012)

wow! I put my name on the wait list a few weeks ago, but i'm betting it's SUPER long! Looks like a great box! Hope they open up soon!


----------



## Mandy Lu (May 26, 2012)

wow! I put my name on the wait list a few weeks ago, but i'm betting it's SUPER long! Looks like a great box! Hope they open up soon!


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 26, 2012)

woo!  i'm going to LOVE that box if that's what everyone is getting!


----------



## tulippop (May 26, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here!!








Thanks so much for posting!  Now I'm really looking forward to it!!!  How do you like the brush they included?


----------



## Missyrocks (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting! Yay! I'm psyched! Very nice stuff!


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 26, 2012)

ahhh i'm so excited! i'm telling my boyfriend to get me the 1 year subscription!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akicowi (May 26, 2012)

The brush is a blush brush that is kinda crappy....it's synthetic and rough.


----------



## akicowi (May 26, 2012)

Here's a close up


----------



## akicowi (May 26, 2012)

Here's close up of my favorite item in the box:


----------



## tameloy (May 26, 2012)

OMG. So glad I decided to bite the bullet and sign up!!! Thanks for the pics! I'm so excited.


----------



## Missyrocks (May 26, 2012)

Thanks again, akicowi. We have to live vicariously through you for a week! Lol. I agree, too, that's probably the product that I'm most excited about. Anything full sized?


----------



## akicowi (May 26, 2012)

Full sized items in the box:

Marvis toothpaste, zoya nailpolish.     Also, I was wrong about the brush, it's goat hair.


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2012)

Whoo!  They seem to have nailed the main thing I wanted to see in this box:  Products from around the world!  I wish they listed the sample sizes on the card so I could easily calculate value from that picture instead of waiting until I have mine in my hands, though (I wish *all* subscription box companies put the sample sizes on the cards).  How big is that first item on the card?  I think that's the thing I'm most looking forward to, although it depends on what color I get as far as the last item is concerned (I have a bunch of stuff from that collection already, and I'm guessing that they're sending an assortment out since the specific shade isn't listed, so I'm hoping that I get another color or can find someone interested in swapping for one I hadn't bought but have started to wish I had, although I was actually holding out on buying it until after the summer Birchboxes were all in our hands since that brand shows up in Birchboxes a *lot*).  

ETA:  Okay, approximate values, for those concerned/wondering about that:

1 -- Unknown size, so unknown value, although the per-ml unit price works out to about $2

2 -- I'm guessing this one is 0.028 oz based on other samples of this product, so that's $7

3 -- $7.50

4 -- $9.50

5 -- $8

So before the first item and without the item not listed on the card, that comes to about $32.  Not too shabby.  My hands are grabby now.  Is it here yet?


----------



## murflegirl (May 26, 2012)

Oh man. Can't wait for this box!


----------



## Missyrocks (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for advising what was full sized. I don't know on the first thing, but the second was $8. It's something I've long used &amp; liked. Will have to see. I like the companies they used. I still see the testtube as a much bigger bang for the buck with high end stuff as well, but this is nice. They need to bring it every month, though, to justify the cost IMO.


----------



## ladybritt (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pics! I am super excited, I will use all of that stuff. I cancelled a few subs today and I was waiting for someone to post so I could see if I'd stick with Glossybox another month. I hope they keep it good!


----------



## iPretty949 (May 27, 2012)

I am gonna melt!!!! Love that box!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 27, 2012)

I  tried not to peek but caved! lol This looks like a great box!! Can't wait for it to get here now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoo!  They seem to have nailed the main thing I wanted to see in this box:  Products from around the world!  I wish they listed the sample sizes on the card so I could easily calculate value from that picture instead of waiting until I have mine in my hands, though (I wish *all* subscription box companies put the sample sizes on the cards).  How big is that first item on the card?  I think that's the thing I'm most looking forward to, although it depends on what color I get as far as the last item is concerned (I have a bunch of stuff from that collection already, and I'm guessing that they're sending an assortment out since the specific shade isn't listed, so I'm hoping that I get another color or can find someone interested in swapping for one I hadn't bought but have started to wish I had, although I was actually holding out on buying it until after the summer Birchboxes were all in our hands since that brand shows up in Birchboxes a *lot*).
> 
> ...


 That's the first thing I did too.  lol

for #2

fullsized is $30 for 0.12 oz sample is 0.8 grams $6.76 for #2


----------



## princess2010 (May 27, 2012)

OMG!!!! I peeked and I'm sooooo HAPPY!!!!






I don't think I've ever been this excited for a box!!!!!! Seriously would use every single item there and I need a new blush brush desperately!!!!!





edited to add I'm even thrilled with the toothpaste because I'm close to running out. Best. Box. Ever.


----------



## princess2010 (May 27, 2012)

I just noticed the fine print on the card posted says something about reviewing products for points!


----------



## mermuse (May 27, 2012)

I have to laugh because I recently found out from my dentist that I'm allergic to whitening ingredients in toothpaste.  Nothing crazy like I'd keel over or anything--it just makes my mouth all gross.  Not that I'm whining, but I'm amused that in the first box I got the one thing I can't/won't use in boxes like these.

The box seems to make up for it plenty, though, and I'm sure someone I know will happily use the fancy toothpaste.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 27, 2012)

Yay... Can't wait to get my box! Not a huge fan of lipstick, but everything looks great!


----------



## sleepykat (May 27, 2012)

I peeked and I'm excited. I think that's a nice variety.


----------



## becarr50 (May 27, 2012)

Wow! Totally didn't mean to peek, but I didn't have the willpower after everyone said how great it was! Glad I didn't pick up a toothpaste at the store today like planned





Goodbye 2nd Birchbox subscription! Looks like I'm keeping Glossybox.


----------



## becarr50 (May 27, 2012)

p.s. I'm sooo glad that there isn't another perfume sample!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 27, 2012)

Nice!  Thanks for posting the pics!  I'm a happy camper.  Love the beauty around the world thing.  I love learning about how other countries view beauty and their tips and tricks.  Great first box.  I was kind of hoping for item #2, I don't have one of those yet and I'd love to try it.  I'm in the mood to buy some more of those.  It's fun being a girly girl.  Yay, Glossybox!  Keep it up!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> p.s. I'm sooo glad that there isn't another perfume sample!


 Me too!  I love that the products are a good mix of beauty staples without a perfume sample.  I'm swimming in them and rarely wear fragrance.  As an extra, I don't mind them, though.  Based on this box and the promo box, this might be the box that many are looking for in addition to Birchbox because of the variety of samples and the quality.  I think it'll be a good fit for me.  I'm going to have another look at some other Glossyboxes from different countries to see how those ones shake out month to month. The U.K. ones seem especially impressive.  Glad we finally have ours!


----------



## miss6aby (May 27, 2012)

OH W-O-W! SO EXCITED!!! This is really worth the amount we pay for. Please please glossybox keep this up!

Would some of you recommend Sample Society? Im wondering if I should keep just birchbox and glossybox.

I dont want to spend more than $30 for subscriptions but I did sign up to see how June's box is for me or not.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> p.s. I'm sooo glad that there isn't another perfume sample!


 haha! my exact thought after seeing the box! I am bored of receiving perfume vials as samples in my subscription boxes...


----------



## nikita8501 (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  I love that the products are a good mix of beauty staples without a perfume sample.  I'm swimming in them and rarely wear fragrance.  As an extra, I don't mind them, though.  Based on this box and the promo box, this might be the box that many are looking for in addition to Birchbox because of the variety of samples and the quality.  I think it'll be a good fit for me.  I'm going to have another look at some other Glossyboxes from different countries to see how those ones shake out month to month. The U.K. ones seem especially impressive.  Glad we finally have ours!


 The UK boxes do seem awesome don't they?!! I did the same today, saw Glossyboxes from other countries to see what kind of boxes we might receive in the future and the UK boxes seem so good!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH W-O-W! SO EXCITED!!! This is really worth the amount we pay for. Please please glossybox keep this up!
> 
> ...


 I did sign up to be on the waiting list for Sample Society and when the email to sign up came, I sort of backed out. I did some research and I kind of felt that the majority of products seemed related to skincare. While it is nice to have some skincare samples, I would certainly like a mix of skincare, haircare and makeup...I guess it depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## miss6aby (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did sign up to be on the waiting list for Sample Society and when the email to sign up came, I sort of backed out. I did some research and I kind of felt that the majority of products seemed related to skincare. While it is nice to have some skincare samples, I would certainly like a mix of skincare, haircare and makeup...I guess it depends on what you are looking for.


 I would love a mixture as well. I guess I will try it out for a month and determine then. Thanks!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love a mixture as well. I guess I will try it out for a month and determine then. Thanks!


 No problem! I would love to hear your thoughts after you try it out. I just stopped my subscription to MyGlam. Subscribed to BB (due to the point system) and Glossybox. I am really leaning towards Sample Society...


----------



## motherofall6 (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bliss (May 27, 2012)

Im so jealous of you ladies. Im on the waiting list to join. How long did you have to wait?


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 27, 2012)

hmm I still didn't get my shipping info.. I hope I'm stillgetting the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missyrocks (May 27, 2012)

> I would love a mixture as well. I guess I will try it out for a month and determine then. Thanks!


 That's why I decided not to do it when I finally got the invite. Also, constantly switching skin cream makes me break out.


----------



## MakeUpAddicted (May 27, 2012)

Wow I can't wait to get this box! I can use everything in this box. So glad I cancelled all my subs except this one. I have Glossybox, just signed up for Conscoius Box, and The Soap Box. I had lots of subs of subs going but narrowed it down to these 3. They each offer something different so I hope things don't overlap. After my BB points fiasco I will never sub to BB again.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im so jealous of you ladies. Im on the waiting list to join. How long did you have to wait?


 I think most of us got in when they first opened sign ups, so there wasn't a waiting list yet.


----------



## GiggleBlush (May 27, 2012)

Oh wow!! I'm super excited to get my box now. So glad I signed up.


----------



## kcrowebird (May 27, 2012)

It seems like I read somewhere that their point system is "glossydots" and you review products for points and when you get a certain number of points you get a free box? It says that on the bottom of the description card in the photo of the box. Is this what everyone thought it was?


----------



## kcrowebird (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like I read somewhere that their point system is "glossydots" and you review products for points and when you get a certain number of points you get a free box? It says that on the bottom of the description card in the photo of the box. Is this what everyone thought it was?


 On their UK site, it says you get 20 "glossydots" for every product review and when you get to 1000, your box that month is free. I'm assuming it will be a similar system in the US.

http://www.glossybox.co.uk/glossydots


----------



## meaganola (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On their UK site, it says you get 20 "glossydots" for every product review and when you get to 1000, your box that month is free. I'm assuming it will be a similar system in the US.
> ...


 
For those wondering how long it would take to get this:  This works out to a free box every fifty reviews, which would mean a free box every ten boxes since they state that there are five items to review in each box, which would mean that you're getting eleven boxes for $210, which translates to a little over $19 per box.  If you subscribe annually and get that free box at the end of your annual subscription, your per-box cost works out to about $17 per box.  

I'm wondering how they handle the free boxes for annual subscribers.  Would they hold off on charging you for the renewal until one month after your subscription ends (which makes sense), or would they send an extra box one month (which does not make sense)?  Do you have to specifically request that the subscription renewal be delayed (which would be very annoying)?  Once I get a response to my other questions, I'll have to ask about these.  I'm seriously considering switching to annual, but I'm going to see how the boxes go over the next few months before I go for it, in large part so I can have six months between my Birchbox and Glossybox renewals (and I just got a surprise raise, so I'm going to let a few months of "extra" money build up and use it for an annual sub.  It's not a *huge* raise, but it will cover my existing beauty subs once I cut Honest Co and cut down on Birchboxes).


----------



## internetchick (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here!!
> 
> ...


----------



## StillPooh (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeUpAddicted* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI cancelled all my subs except this one. I have Glossybox, just signed up for Conscoius Box, and The Soap Box. I had lots of subs of subs going but narrowed it down to these 3. They each offer something different so I hope things don't overlap. After my BB points fiasco I will never sub to BB again.


 What happened to your Birchbox points?


----------



## whigrose (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really don't think there is much box customization judging from the unboxings from various countries. I, personally, prefer it after experiencing BirchBox and there boxes being sooooooo different in product and value.


 Yeah, I really have mixed feelings about the whole customization thing. At first, I was totally against it, seeing as how it meant some Birchboxes were worth more than others. Then again, I do see *potential* value in letting someone who wants primarily skin care get that while someone else who wants primarily makeup get that. The trouble is, it never seems to work out in reality. If Birchbox would just recognize that some items are so high end that everyone should get one (beautyblender, any full size makeup product, etc.) and *then* customize the rest of the box, it would be great. But that doesn't seem to be how they approach it, and that only leads to disappointment if you aren't in the lucky group. So in a way, it would be nice if Glossybox did not customize and just focused on sending out great boxes everyone would love. It would then be easier to compare them to Birchbox and see who wins. Of course, I fully realize I am paying twice as much for Glossy, so my expectations for them are even higher. For the record, last month was my first Birchbox, so it will take a while before I can say how I feel about them for sure.


----------



## whigrose (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here!!
> 
> ...


----------



## whigrose (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH W-O-W! SO EXCITED!!! This is really worth the amount we pay for. Please please glossybox keep this up!
> 
> ...


 I just signed up for Sample Society this month as they had an opening! Based on youtube vids, though, I am betting I will cancel it right away. I now have Birchbox, Glossybox, Sample Society, and Conscious box. Conscious is my favorite, even though it is not beauty based. I'll cancel everything else before I have to cancel it. Still, I am hoping I luck out with Sample Society. With the Glossybox launch, maybe all boxes will step it up this month. They have to realize the competition is getting tougher and we all compare them to each other, right?


----------



## Souly (May 27, 2012)

I caved &amp; peeked. What a awesome box!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 27, 2012)

I too am excited for this box, they hit a homerun with this one if you ask me. I will use all the products, nothing will go up for trade!


----------



## zadidoll (May 27, 2012)

Moving posts discussing the May 2012 box to this thread.


----------



## MKCurio (May 28, 2012)

I'm trying so hard not to look la la la la.  Be back on Tuesday when my box hopefully arrives!


----------



## Sept Mbabe (May 28, 2012)

I caved and peeked too!  I likey!!  Now to wait for my box to arrive.


----------



## sleepykat (May 28, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OH W-O-W! SO EXCITED!!! This is really worth the amount we pay for. Please please glossybox keep this up!

Would some of you recommend Sample Society? Im wondering if I should keep just birchbox and glossybox.

I dont want to spend more than $30 for subscriptions but I did sign up to see how June's box is for me or not.

I had two months with Sample Society and I was very happy with them. However, I dropped them like a hot potato when Glossybox opened up. It seems (and we could always be wrong) that Glossybox has more makeup.


----------



## mirandamanda (May 28, 2012)

I can't wait to see what everyone gets, I went for Kara's Way instead of Glossybox but the boxes that were sent around to youtubers looked really nice, esp with that full-size Kryolan lipgloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Crossroads (May 28, 2012)

I might be alone here but I don't like it at all. Nail Polish is really not my thing (its my sisters'). I can't give to her since she's more tan it and, wouldn't fit her well.I also have two colors like it and they're too bright for my taste.

Conditioner for dry hair? My hair is healthy but this one my sister could use.

I don't want toothpaste. No matter how fancy.

The Lipstick is fine but I don't really use them because we don't get along.

I have fairly new brushes so I don't need one.

The hydrating gel is probably the only thing I might use.

Actually as of now I dislike it. I might change my mind once I get them and try them but. not now.


----------



## princess2010 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too am excited for this box, they hit a homerun with this one if you ask me. I will use all the products, nothing will go up for trade!


I agree. Every single item will be used.


----------



## princess2010 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crossroads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be alone here but I don't like it at all. Nail Polish is really not my thing (its my sisters'). I can't give to her since she's more tan it and, wouldn't fit her well.I also have two colors like it and they're too bright for my taste.
> 
> ...


You're going to have a hard time with just about any sample service then. None customizes boxes so you get what you get. Maybe Sample Society is more your speed since it's the only one you get to pick what you get. It's mostly skincare which is why I declined my invitation.


----------



## sihaya (May 28, 2012)

This box does look quite fabulous... I am so excited to be able to try out some new things... 

Since they're sending us a brush- i wonder if it will be like myglam and we get a few to make up a set of some sort over the next few months.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crossroads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be alone here but I don't like it at all. Nail Polish is really not my thing (its my sisters'). I can't give to her since she's more tan it and, wouldn't fit her well.I also have two colors like it and they're too bright for my taste.
> 
> ...


 I don't think you would be happy with any of the subscription services then. But, that is sort of the purpose of these services, allowing you to try things you would never try, which sometimes can be a hit or miss. Most of them send a mix of skin care, hair products and makeup. Some, though say 'mix of everything' end up sending mostly skin care... I personally feel this is quite a good mix of everything. I do feel a little weird about the toothpaste, but I am ready to overlook that. Hopefully, you will find that you like this box or at least get items of use to you in the subsequent boxes!!


----------



## Crossroads (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think you would be happy with any of the subscription services then. But, that is sort of the purpose of these services, allowing you to try things you would never try, which sometimes can be a hit or miss. Most of them send a mix of skin care, hair products and makeup. Some, though say 'mix of everything' end up sending mostly skin care... I personally feel this is quite a good mix of everything. I do feel a little weird about the toothpaste, but I am ready to overlook that. Hopefully, you will find that you like this box or at least get items of use to you in the subsequent boxes!!


 Maybe, but I am willing to give a try this is just how I feel now. I also know I'm being a bit unfair since its my personal taste not that the box is horrible.

I liked May's Birchbox(my first) it wasn't great but the lipbalm, bb cream, and the perfume were good. Lol I sort of like the perfume samples most people hate them. That gold nail polish was nice too. 

Its just my luck and taste that GB is a dud for me.


----------



## margo0929 (May 28, 2012)

I'm worried that I'm not going to get my box. I haven't received a shipping email yet. When I log into my account it's a mess and I can't figure out if they still have me subscribed. When I signed up they canceled my first order and made me sign up again. The refund and the charge both went through but this wait is killing me. Especially after peeking at the pic! Anyone else experiencing the same issue?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 28, 2012)

I can't wait to get my box now after seeing what's in it! I now have Glossybox, Birchbox, and Beauty Army (I cancelled Myglam for Beauty Army) but now I think I'm going to cancel Beauty Army. I don't like how if you click Fragrance as one of the options of the Beauty Profile, 5 of the 9 seletions you get to pick from are Perfume pads or Vials!



 I also had to take my beauty profile about 50 freakin' times to get things that weren't lame. I love how Glossybox gives you a more vast assortment (makeup, skincare, nail polish, health and well being, etc...) I also LOVE the concept of how each item is from a different country! On the card, it says which country each item is from. There's a particular item in this Glossybox that I almost used my BB points for but decided not to... Thank Goodness! lol! YAY! So glad I subbed for Glossybox!


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm in the same boat as you. Beauty Army was a real disappointment this month. Last month I was not too excited about what I picked and this month I had to skip altogether. I subbed to Glossybox and after seeing what they sent, I'm prob just going to cancel Beauty Army. I can't do both! I also have a BB which I am pretty happy with at the moment. Most of the things I have been getting from Beauty Army I have been noticing that I'm not even using. Out of all the samples I own, theirs are just sitting on the shelf. I guess I'm just not into the brands they have.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 28, 2012)

I am considering dropping Sample Society after June for Conscious box. My 2 BB accounts and Glossybox should give me more than enough beauty related items to try out each month. And I just dont think its worth the 15.00/ month to me anymore.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *margo0929* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm worried that I'm not going to get my box. I haven't received a shipping email yet. When I log into my account it's a mess and I can't figure out if they still have me subscribed. When I signed up they canceled my first order and made me sign up again. The refund and the charge both went through but this wait is killing me. Especially after peeking at the pic! Anyone else experiencing the same issue?


 Yeah I'm pretty much in the same boat as you! I'm thinking to email them to see if they can track it or send my info to me to be sure it all went threw!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crossroads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be alone here but I don't like it at all. Nail Polish is really not my thing (its my sisters'). I can't give to her since she's more tan it and, wouldn't fit her well.I also have two colors like it and they're too bright for my taste.
> 
> ...






wow, yeah, you should cancel all subscriptions. This clearly isn't for you lol. Too picky.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 28, 2012)

I'll keep Glossybox for now, I'll take it month-by-month... I now have BB, MSB, Sample Society, it's getting to be too much lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll keep Glossybox for now, I'll take it month-by-month... I now have BB, MSB, Sample Society, it's getting to be too much lol.


 What is MSB?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crossroads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be alone here but I don't like it at all. Nail Polish is really not my thing (its my sisters'). I can't give to her since she's more tan it and, wouldn't fit her well.I also have two colors like it and they're too bright for my taste.
> 
> ...


 I kind of agree with ppl saying subscription programs may not be for you. If you are set in your 'likes' as far as beauty (hair,skincare,makeup, etc) then you are not the target audience for these monthly subscription boxes.  We all have different reasons for subscribing to beauty boxes, but it makes sense to us AND its fun. In your case it may be that spending your money on things you want/need instead would be best, and there wont be a need to complain about what you get! Dont mean this in a rude way, just my POV  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 28, 2012)

The post several ones above with the negative comments about every item in the entire box...stop subbing, because there is no company that sends out only makeup!!

I do believe the whole point of any of these beauty subscription services is to introduce different products/brands to consumers so we can test drive, hopefully get hooked and become loyal customers. I sub to several different companies and never began any of my subs thinking that the company was going to really send me boxes so tailored to my wants, ie hair/skin color/texture/whatever. So, there may be one or several disgruntled people about getting a polish that's just "not" them or whatever, but probably thousands will be happy. One size fits all seems like a better business tactic for pleasing the masses, rather than trying to customize and having people feel shorted after seeing others' boxes. I get the "it's my money and I'm paying for it" speech, but if you're going to be so nitpicky...take yourself to Sephora or whatever beauty counter and spend alot more money to "sample and try out" new full sized stuff. I, for one, am grateful to not have to waste time, money, and gas picking up full size products and finding that I hate them and have to deal with returns/refunds.


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 28, 2012)

Do we know if the Burberry lip color is the same for everyone? Also it looks like its ful size, but it seems like the people who got their box already are saying its not?? And I've see two different Zoya nail colors from theses boxes so I'm thinking they're different (all from the Beach/Surf collection which has 12 colors). I have 10 of the 12 colors from that collection. Crossing my fingers I get one that I don't have (although chances are slim-I'll be happy regardless). I'm so excited about this service. I have The LookBag, Sample Society, two Birchboxes, Green Grab Bag, GoodeBox, Julep Maven, Beauty Army, and now GlossyBox. I was hoping to cut one but I'm not sure if I can. Beauty Army is my least favorite of all them but now that that has a skip option I don't know that I should cancel it when I can just skip when needed.


----------



## murflegirl (May 28, 2012)

My box will be here soon! I can't wait. Lots of great items in this box. If you guys haven't tried Phyto, it's a pretty fantastic brand!


----------



## whigrose (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to see what everyone gets, I went for Kara's Way instead of Glossybox but the boxes that were sent around to youtubers looked really nice, esp with that full-size Kryolan lipgloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hadn't heard of Kara's Way. When I checked them out, I found a youtube vid of the first boxes (or maybe just the first sent to bloggers?) and they looked great! But when I went to sign up, it was another stupid waiting list! I'm getting really, really, really tired of these companies not being able to handle the demand. I think I need to set a new policy that if you can't accommodate me from the beginning, then forget it. I did not get on their waiting list. Everyone knows the first few boxes are the best anyway, so if I can't get one of those, why even bother?


----------



## whigrose (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crossroads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be alone here but I don't like it at all. Nail Polish is really not my thing (its my sisters'). I can't give to her since she's more tan it and, wouldn't fit her well.I also have two colors like it and they're too bright for my taste.
> 
> ...


 Well, you are already signed up to get this box (I assume) so try to make the best of it and give away what you will not use.  I have to agree about the nail polish.  They should not have sent out bright red as that is a color you either love or hate, and I hate it myself.  They should've picked something more like a soft pink, neutral beige, etc. that would appeal to most everyone.  Like you, I also just bought some good brushes, so that doesn't excite me, but I get the feeling the brush is more of an extra.  The toothpaste is kind of weird, but welcome in my book (as long as they don't do something like that too often).  The lipstick excites me!!!  I don't have many tubes, so as long as it is a good color, I want to give it a go.  Also like you, my hair is normal, but I will use the conditioning treatment as a once in a while thing (assuming it has no harsh ingredients I object to).  It never hurts to treat even healthy hair now and then.  Ironically, the hydrating gel makes me the most suspicious with my sensitive skin.  I generally only use all natural skin care.

Like others have said, maybe you won't like subscription boxes.  I'm wondering if I'm a bit too picky for them myself, at least when it comes to beauty boxes. I do love my Conscious box like crazy!  Maybe try Birchbox if you want to do a box for a while since it costs half of what this one does.  Then if you don't like it, you can always drop it.  I'm just starting to subscribe to them and haven't yet decided if they are for me or not.  Better luck next month, assuming you choose to give them another month to try them out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## whigrose (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crossroads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be alone here but I don't like it at all. Nail Polish is really not my thing (its my sisters'). I can't give to her since she's more tan it and, wouldn't fit her well.I also have two colors like it and they're too bright for my taste.
> 
> ...


 Well, you are already signed up to get this box (I assume) so try to make the best of it and give away what you will not use.  I have to agree about the nail polish.  They should not have sent out bright red as that is a color you either love or hate, and I hate it myself.  They should've picked something more like a soft pink, neutral beige, etc. that would appeal to most everyone.  Like you, I also just bought some good brushes, so that doesn't excite me, but I get the feeling the brush is more of an extra.  The toothpaste is kind of weird, but welcome in my book (as long as they don't do something like that too often).  The lipstick excites me!!!  I don't have many tubes, so as long as it is a good color, I want to give it a go.  Also like you, my hair is normal, but I will use the conditioning treatment as a once in a while thing (assuming it has no harsh ingredients I object to).  It never hurts to treat even healthy hair now and then.  Ironically, the hydrating gel makes me the most suspicious with my sensitive skin.  I generally only use all natural skin care.

Like others have said, maybe you won't like subscription boxes.  I'm wondering if I'm a bit too picky for them myself, at least when it comes to beauty boxes. I do love my Conscious box like crazy!  Maybe try Birchbox if you want to do a box for a while since it costs half of what this one does.  Then if you don't like it, you can always drop it.  I'm just starting to subscribe to them and haven't yet decided if they are for me or not.  Better luck next month, assuming you choose to give them another month to try them out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is MSB?


 [SIZE=small]"My Shade of Brown delivers premium sized beauty samples tailored to women of color.[/SIZE]"


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do we know if the Burberry lip color is the same for everyone? Also it looks like its ful size, but it seems like the people who got their box already are saying its not??


 That's a good question, I'm hoping it's the same shade because I like the one shown. Because it's not full size lol. I have a few Burberry lipsticks and it's not that small, although that looks like a good sample size.


----------



## shandimessmer (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The post several ones above with the negative comments about every item in the entire box...stop subbing, because there is no company that sends out only makeup!!
> 
> I do believe the whole point of any of these beauty subscription services is to introduce different products/brands to consumers so we can test drive, hopefully get hooked and become loyal customers. I sub to several different companies and never began any of my subs thinking that the company was going to really send me boxes so tailored to my wants, ie hair/skin color/texture/whatever. So, there may be one or several disgruntled people about getting a polish that's just "not" them or whatever, but probably thousands will be happy. One size fits all seems like a better business tactic for pleasing the masses, rather than trying to customize and having people feel shorted after seeing others' boxes. I get the "it's my money and I'm paying for it" speech, but if you're going to be so nitpicky...take yourself to Sephora or whatever beauty counter and spend alot more money to "sample and try out" new full sized stuff. I, for one, am grateful to not have to waste time, money, and gas picking up full size products and finding that I hate them and have to deal with returns/refunds.


 I sign up for the boxes to get a box full of different, new products that I wouldn't normally have tried in the first place. That's what the sub boxes are for. . . .at least that's what I use them for?


----------



## mirandamanda (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hadn't heard of Kara's Way. When I checked them out, I found a youtube vid of the first boxes (or maybe just the first sent to bloggers?) and they looked great! But when I went to sign up, it was another stupid waiting list! I'm getting really, really, really tired of these companies not being able to handle the demand. I think I need to set a new policy that if you can't accommodate me from the beginning, then forget it. I did not get on their waiting list. Everyone knows the first few boxes are the best anyway, so if I can't get one of those, why even bother?


 I agree about the first boxes of new sub programs, if it wasn't for the awesome first Myglam in December I don't think I would've waited on the waitlist so long. Just imagine how many less subs (and haters) Myglam would have if January or even February was their first bag. I'm still unsure if I'm going to keep Kara's Way for a third month, they already billed me for my second and I dunno, the personal note kinda got me, with my name handwritten and all LOL. But I have wanted Glossybox for a while and maybe after my three month trial run of Karas Way is up, if I can get in on Glossybox I'll switch over. Right now this months Glossybox is kicking KWs butt (imo)


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a good question, I'm hoping it's the same shade because I like the one shown. Because it's not full size lol. I have a few Burberry lipsticks and it's not that small, although that looks like a good sample size.


 
My guess is that the lipstick is the same since the card states the shade name.  The preview box listed the nail polish shade on that card, and everyone received the same shade.  I'm also guessing that the nail polish is *not* the same in every box since that description referred only to the overall collection.  That particular brand is pretty well-known among nail polish fans for their seasonal collections, and the one listed on the card is this one.  There's a purple, a sort of magenta, a pink, an orange, a green, and an aqua in both cream and foil finishes (although the green in the cream side of the collection is a shimmer, not a true cream).  There is no true red in this collection.  Well, okay, it's really two collections because the creams and the foils are split apart, but they're still the Summer 2012 polishes.

Since subscription boxes are just the newest form of advertising, my guess (that has been borne out by what this particular brand has been placing in boxes.  I'm a huge fan of their stuff, so I follow what they release when fairly closely.  They're actually how I found out about Birchbox in the first place) is that what we see in boxes is going to come down to what participating brands want to focus on that particular season, and when it comes to nail polish, we're most likely going to see whatever the current collection/trend is.  Since we're heading into summer, this is going to mean bright colors.  These boxes are trying to get people to change up their beauty routine, including changing makeup colors, which is going to mean moving away from traditional colors.  Again, advertising, and companies want to make *new* products, not just sell the same old thing they have always made, so it actually doesn't make sense to me that they would dig deep in their catalogs and send out shades they have been producing for years.  I'm kind of surprised we aren't seeing more neon polish pop up in subscription boxes right now because that was supposed to be a big nail trend this year (see:  that Nars collaboration with some designer whose name escapes me at the moment.  Thakoon?  Something like that), although maybe that's going to be more of a Thing toward the end of summer.  

As for neutral beiges and soft pinks, I don't think they're trying to appeal to the widest audience with the nail polish colors.  I think they're trying to appeal to the people who don't think twice about spending fifty bucks at a time on nail polish at least once every couple of months.  I'm one of those people, and beiges and pinks are useless to me (well, I do have a beige that I will be using as the base for a forensics manicure to kick off the new season of _True Blood_, but pink?  No way, no how).  Give me purples, greens, grays, blues, blacks, metallics, holos, foils, and duochromes!  If it looks like something Urban Decay would have made in 1997, I'm in.  And nostalgic.


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 28, 2012)

my sub didn't go through when i signed up the day of the launch, but i did get an email advising me of this. when i tried to sign up again, i had many issues and then they were sold out. i sent my feedback to customer service and they responded within 2 business days. given how bad the website was in the beginning (and it still isn't awesome, in my opinion) i would highly recommend you email customer service and ask about the status of your account.



> Originally Posted by *margo0929* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm worried that I'm not going to get my box. I haven't received a shipping email yet. When I log into my account it's a mess and I can't figure out if they still have me subscribed. When I signed up they canceled my first order and made me sign up again. The refund and the charge both went through but this wait is killing me. Especially after peeking at the pic! Anyone else experiencing the same issue?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 28, 2012)

hey if you don't want your gorgeous, shimmery bright red (any color) polish - send it my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sign up for the boxes to get a box full of different, new products that I wouldn't normally have tried in the first place. That's what the sub boxes are for. . . .at least that's what I use them for?


 Same here..Sorry all for the rant earlier! I just reacted to some commentary a poster had for every single item in the box they've YET to receive. I get the Befinegate scandal, empty Dr. Jart tubes and things like that...but really? Do we have to complain before we even get our boxes?


----------



## Linabunnie (May 28, 2012)

I just went on The Site &amp; was able to place an order for The â€may boxâ€. Was a bit irritated when i saw that they charge tax. So it was $23.05 not $21.00 ugghhhhh! I swear this better be worth it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just went on The Site &amp; was able to place an order for The â€may boxâ€. Was a bit irritated when i saw that they charge tax. So it was $23.05 not $21.00 ugghhhhh! I swear this better be worth it!


 I wasn't charged tax, just the flat rate. I think a few others brought this up in the regular Glossybox USA thread. It may have more to do with the business tax laws in your state.


----------



## whigrose (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree about the first boxes of new sub programs, if it wasn't for the awesome first Myglam in December I don't think I would've waited on the waitlist so long. Just imagine how many less subs (and haters) Myglam would have if January or even February was their first bag. I'm still unsure if I'm going to keep Kara's Way for a third month, they already billed me for my second and I dunno, the personal note kinda got me, with my name handwritten and all LOL. But I have wanted Glossybox for a while and maybe after my three month trial run of Karas Way is up, if I can get in on Glossybox I'll switch over. Right now this months Glossybox is kicking KWs butt (imo)


 Yeah, I've cooled off a bit on the whole wait list thing, though it is still annoying, lol!  Don't know if I'll sub to them or not.  I don't think anyone can beat Conscious and I'm on the wait list for Eco Emi, which seems pretty good too.  If Kara's way approaches it as a beauty box that just so happens to be all natural (ie--a focus on skin care and makeup) then they may hook me yet.  Conscious and Emi are more just general natural product samplers that may toss in some makeup or skin care now and then.  I think they would even appeal to men interested in going green, for the most part.  But Kara could have a hook, if that is what they are doing.  And actually, I think if I could get the Kara box I saw on youtube (with the foot scrub in the green baggie, peppermint lip balm, toner, etc.) I would prefer that over this Glossy.  (Yes, I'm still stoked about the Burberry lipstick, but overall, the Kara box was better).  Oh well, I think that was the freebie box they sent out before paid boxes anyway.  They are always the best!


----------



## princess2010 (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, some states have laws that make it where companies HAVE to charge sales tax. California is one of the ones that recently passed the law.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 28, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Same here..Sorry all for the rant earlier! I just reacted to some commentary a poster had for every single item in the box they've YET to receive. I get the Befinegate scandal, empty Dr. Jart tubes and things like that...but really? Do we have to complain before we even get our boxes?
I received my GG Birchbox and low and behold... an empty Dr. Jart BB Cream Tube! I thought I was the only one, LOL! That was disheartening because I was looking forward to trying it. The samples in the Glossybox look much bigger and more deluxe sized which I'm extatic about. I'd like to have samples that last through a few uses so you can get a full effect of a product rather than one tiny little use.


----------



## Crossroads (May 28, 2012)

So some of you are thinking subscription boxes aren't for me but i did try out BB and liked it. Like I said it was just me not really feeling this one box not blaming it on the whole. I think I'm just disappointed because I got my hopes up for Glossybox.

yes I know that no subscriptions all are just makeup but still toothpaste? If it works well though, I'll forgive.

To the poster above me: I read that a lot. Others Dr Jarts tube was empty and I was a bit scared that would happen to me too but, I was able to get more than five uses out of it even though its small. So email them because I don't think it has anything to do with being 2ml.


----------



## whigrose (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So, if I keep chanting purple, magenta, or pink, do you think it will work, lol?  Maybe if I had done so before the boxes were mailed.  Rats!  Too late now.

I get what you are saying about them sending out the latest colors--in fashion, seasonable, etc.  The problem is, I hate, hate, hate the orange trend.  That's one color I really can't seem to pull off and I don't like it much anyway, unless it is Halloween.  As for blue and green--yuck!  Even worse than red.  I'll be really upset if I get blue or green polish.  At least it sounds like I have a 50/50 shot.  I checked out the link and not quite half the colors appeal to me, so fingers crossed.

I get what you are saying about them wanting to appeal to people who drop lots of money on their products.  Of course they would want to appeal to that demographic.  But why turn off the masses at the same time?  What I mean is, if they sent out safer colors (even if it was limited to safer colors from the summer line--say the sparkly pink and the regular pink) it would appeal to *both* people who spend lots and people who spend little on polish, I would think.  I mean, even though you say you can't use pink, since it is in this lineup, there is a chance you could get it, right?  I just think it would be better to play it a little safe.  Not everyone is going to wear green nails, after all.  (Oh, and for the record, before I got my first Birchbox, I bought 2 Zoya polishes in purple and a polish remover from them.  The lighter purple isn't what I expected as it leans too grey, but the dark, glittery purple is amazing.  Still, I know not everyone would like purple polish.  And also I find it funny you mentioned Urban Decay as they are my favorite for shadows.  Just spent an hour or two drooling over 3 palettes as I tried to decide between them.  But then, I will wear crazier colors on my eyes than I will on my nails.  Part of the reason being that I try to make my manicures last as long as possible so I need them to be more versatile, with a few purple exceptions.  Besides, Zoya is good, but I just discovered NK or Nicka K which sell for $1-$1.50 each and they last longer than any polish I've ever tried!)


----------



## theredwonder (May 28, 2012)

I think all the stuff is great! The hair stuff won't be a help to me, but I'm pleased with everything else that it looks like we are getting. These look they are full size from the picture, so I am happy with the value. I cancelled Sample Society to subscribe to this and I think it'll prove to be a great choice!


----------



## tulippop (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't charged tax, just the flat rate. I think a few others brought this up in the regular Glossybox USA thread. It may have more to do with the business tax laws in your state.


 Yup, they're suppose to charge tax in NY and CA only so if you're not in one of those two states, email them.  This is the email I got from them when I asked why my mother's account wasn't charged tax and I was.



​ I can't wait for my box.  I'm actually really excited and think I'll use everything though I do find it weird that they're including toothpaste in the first box....  People posted that the

Burberry lip mist in Copper is the same one that everyone in the UK got for the Harrods special edition box.  It's suppose to be a wearable brownish peach.  Yea!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe I saw the same shade of lipstick go out in the UK January boxes, so maybe they are leftovers. I for one dont care, from the pics I think I will LOVE it.


Seeing that lipstick in the Harrods box is what made me decide I HAD to subscribe to GB. I never thought we would get it in our boxes so I am beyond thrilled!


----------



## zadidoll (May 29, 2012)

From my understanding the only way a company can collect tax from a certain state is if that state has sales tax and if they are located in that state. Oregon is tax exempt so they'll NEVER pay ANY sales tax ANYWHERE.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 29, 2012)

That second point about location is actually not true. There are a number of states that have either passed sales tax on internet sales referendums or are in process of doing so. There is an argument that a web presence constitutes a shop front and it appears to be pretty solid



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From my understanding the only way a company can collect tax from a certain state is if that state has sales tax and if they are located in that state. Oregon is tax exempt so they'll NEVER pay ANY sales tax ANYWHERE.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 29, 2012)

Has everyone received shipping notices already?  I haven't received mine.  I had no troubles with the sign up and my cc was charged on 5/11/12.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has everyone received shipping notices already?  I haven't received mine.  I had no troubles with the sign up and my cc was charged on 5/11/12.


 I believe they are still shipping. They said they would ship from May 26-31st.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

My shipping hasnt updated since the 26th, but I am hoping it will be here by tomorrow


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe they are still shipping. They said they would ship from May 26-31st.


 Thanks.  I got impatient and called.  Spoke with Nicole--really nice--and she confirmed that my box shipped and should be arriving by the end of this week.  She isn't sure why I didn't get a shipping notice though.  I've managed to shield my eyes from the spoilers and most of the comments (saw one item by accident) so this box will be a surprise if I can just hold out a few more days!!


----------



## CiciAnne (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone been able to fill out their beauty profile that wasn't able to before?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping hasnt updated since the 26th, but I am hoping it will be here by tomorrow


 Same for me, the 26th. Hopefully ours arrive tomorrow





Edited to add, it updated, now it's in my state.


----------



## ladygrey (May 29, 2012)

Mine stopped updating the 25th. I would love it if it was in my mailbox today!!


----------



## celiajuno (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has everyone received shipping notices already?  I haven't received mine.  I had no troubles with the sign up and my cc was charged on 5/11/12.


I have not received any e-mail but I just called Glossybox and they confirmed I have one on the way. She gave me my tracking number over the phone. She is also sending me another e-mail. I am not sure why I did not receive one as they have the correct information on file.


----------



## celiajuno (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CiciAnne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone been able to fill out their beauty profile that wasn't able to before?


Yes, I was able to complete the profile last Thursday. Try it again today and see if you can.


----------



## Kittables (May 29, 2012)

I was able to fill out my beauty profile right away when I signed up. 

Btw, I'm still not looking at spoilers and this is driving me mad! lol. I hope I enjoy the box!!

Mine stopped updating on the 26th, also, but I'm assuming that's b/c we just passed Memorial Day weekend. My box has been sitting in Maryland for a bit. I don't think I'll get it today. My guess it that it'll probably arrive sometime this week. I can't imagine why it would take a week more as originally projected. :-


----------



## theredwonder (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to fill out my beauty profile right away when I signed up.
> 
> ...


 Mine's been sitting since May 26th as well.


----------



## arendish (May 29, 2012)

Mine is sitting about an hour and a half away from me right now. I'm hoping I get it tomorrow. I would love it to be in my mailbox when I get home, but I doubt it.

Does anyone know anywhere else that has spoilers from other people's boxes? I'm dying to see (if any) differences.


----------



## tameloy (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is sitting about an hour and a half away from me right now. I'm hoping I get it tomorrow. I would love it to be in my mailbox when I get home, but I doubt it.
> 
> Does anyone know anywhere else that has spoilers from other people's boxes? I'm dying to see (if any) differences.


 The only other box I've seen is on this blog I found - http://www.beautylogicblog.com/2012/05/may-2012-glossybox-usa.html

The only difference I've seen is

the color of the nail polish


----------



## marymoomoo (May 29, 2012)

I was worried that I had yet to receive a tracking number for the new glossybox so I called them and was told that they have a second batch of boxes that are being mailed today. People should be getting their tracking numbers soon. So excited about the box!! The lady I spoke to said that all the boxes are the same.


----------



## theredwonder (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only other box I've seen is on this blog I found - http://www.beautylogicblog.com/2012/05/may-2012-glossybox-usa.html
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marymoomoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was worried that I had yet to receive a tracking number for the new glossybox so I called them and was told that they have a second batch of boxes that are being mailed today. People should be getting their tracking numbers soon. So excited about the box!! The lady I spoke to said that all the boxes are the same.


 
Maybe you should contact CS about it..other posters had the same concern and contacted to get updated information and tracking #'s..and the boxes are shipping from May 26 - 30, so possibly in waves like Birchbox?


----------



## marymoomoo (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should contact CS about it..other posters had the same concern and contacted to get updated information and tracking #'s..and the boxes are shipping from May 26 - 30, so possibly in waves like Birchbox?


CS said that I would be getting a tracking number today. She looked up my info and said that my box is being sent in this second wave of shipping that will be mailed today. I felt bad nagging her about tracking info but I hadn't had a response to my email and was worried that I wasnt going to get a box even though I paid for one.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marymoomoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> CS said that I would be getting a tracking number today. She looked up my info and said that my box is being sent in this second wave of shipping that will be mailed today. I felt bad nagging her about tracking info but I hadn't had a response to my email and was worried that I wasnt going to get a box even though I paid for one.


 
Due to my living in the Pacific Northwest, I've got some experience with that. Even when my boxes get sent in earlier waves, it takes longer to get to me..closer to 2 business weeks? So I'm used to the waiting and lack of updating. The only one that ever gets to me fast is Julep Maven, since it's based outta the same state lol.


----------



## Scawolita (May 29, 2012)

No fair, I want one!!


----------



## Jazbot (May 29, 2012)

Patiently waiting for the Mailman like he is Santa Clause!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Due to my living in the Pacific Northwest, I've got some experience with that. Even when my boxes get sent in earlier waves, it takes longer to get to me..closer to 2 business weeks? So I'm used to the waiting and lack of updating. The only one that ever gets to me fast is Julep Maven, since it's based outta the same state lol.


 MyGlam and Beauty Army are on your coast too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think the look bag is also California based.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Patiently waiting for the Mailman like he is Santa Clause!


 
Is yours expected to be delivered today? 

It looks like the only difference between boxes has been the nail polish colors!
So I'm curious and wanna see what everyone gets!


----------



## Jazbot (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes I should be getting mines today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will def post a picture.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

I am hoping I dont get the green nail polish, any other color would be great, just not that one... and of course because I just said that, I am even more likely to get it, ha!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

Yes, pictures please!!!!



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes I should be getting mines today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 LOL, don't go and jinx yourself there.. It's a pretty color, I would be stoked to get it, even though I already have one pretty similar 








> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am hoping I dont get the green nail polish, any other color would be great, just not that one... and of course because I just said that, I am even more likely to get it, ha!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Patiently waiting for the Mailman like he is Santa Clause!


 LOL! I know! It does feel that way, doesn't it??! There has been no update since the 26th on my box like the others mentioned....patiently waiting...


----------



## Roni917 (May 29, 2012)

I saw a totally different box on you tube with OPI polish and shampoo, maybe they are sending different boxes, hmmmm...Mine is still in a holding pattern, last known information was picked up Kearny on 5-25 (I am in NJ) Mailman came today no box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping tomorrow will bring some sunshine!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a totally different box on you tube with OPI polish and shampoo, maybe they are sending different boxes, hmmmm...Mine is still in a holding pattern, last known information was picked up Kearny on 5-25 (I am in NJ) Mailman came today no box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping tomorrow will bring some sunshine!


 The OPI and shampoo I think are from the winners of a FB contest they recently held in celebration of a US launch.


----------



## Jazbot (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The OPI and shampoo I think are from the winners of a FB contest they recently held in celebration of a US launch.


 Yea those were the free boxes they sent out....Not the first subsciption boxes.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

Yep..and everything was full size, right? So cool for the winners and left everyone else salivating lol. With the sending out shampoo or conditioner, but no set..that's just goofy. But I'm sure those companies want you to get sooooo hooked lol, you go buy the match..


----------



## samplegal (May 29, 2012)

Oooh, mine has arrived in my town's post office. My mail hasn't come yet today, so here's hoping, but it will likely get here tomorrow.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone know the estimated value of the box? I am guessing $60-$70?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know the estimated value of the box? I am guessing $60-$70?


 I think it's actually considerably less than that, however I won't actually calculate it until I get my box.


----------



## tulippop (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know the estimated value of the box? I am guessing $60-$70?


 Meaganola did the math and everything except for the amore pacific item comes to $32



> Originally Posted by *meaganola*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Meaganola did the math and everything except for the amore pacific item comes to $32


That also didn't include the extra in the box not listed on the card.

I'm ready to see more unboxings!!!!


----------



## tameloy (May 29, 2012)

Are there any unboxing videos on youtube yet?


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there any unboxing videos on youtube yet?


Not that I can find and I've been stalking like crazy!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

I'm giving myself 3 months and hopefully I stick to that plan, to try out Glossybox. So far, I've liked my other boxes and subs, will have to wait and see how Glossybox usa pans out. All their boxes from other countries have always looked pretty good, so I can't imagine they're going to drop the ball here!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the zoya was full sized and what other item?


  I think the toothpaste was, as well..


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

Will someone post the size of the amore pacific when they get it. I am wondering how many ml they sent us, since that looks like a pretty good sized sample to me.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the zoya was full sized and what other item?


 I believe the toothpaste is full size.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tulippop (May 29, 2012)

Someone posted a clearer pic with the weight of the first item.  That's $15.88 so total is around $48.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone posted a clearer pic with the weight of the first item.  That's $15.88 so total is around $48.


 thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

Good deal for 21.00 I am planning on using up everything in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 29, 2012)

So far so good!


----------



## Jazbot (May 29, 2012)

It's Here!!!

So HAPPY!


----------



## Roni917 (May 29, 2012)

your pic doesnt show when I click, I cant resist to see what is coming


----------



## theredwonder (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your pic doesnt show when I click, I cant resist to see what is coming


 I can't get it to work either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's Here!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Roni917 (May 29, 2012)

bummer, I was really excited when I saw that box , started stalking the mailman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roni917 (May 29, 2012)

I know, I feel like an addict, at least its for subscription boxes and nothing else lol.....I am glad I am not the only one!


----------



## tameloy (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Doesn't work!
> ...


 That face seriously made me LOL


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 29, 2012)

I hope to not love the Burberry lipstick, that could be a very expensive and bad thing to be addicted to LOL


----------



## samplegal (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That face seriously made me LOL


 ME TOO!!!!! SO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## samplegal (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope to not love the Burberry lipstick, that could be a very expensive and bad thing to be addicted to LOL


 I got a lipstick sample at Nordstrom about a month ago when I made a purchase, and it's too late for me. I'm a goner. LOVE that lipstick. Sigh.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 29, 2012)

Oh no!!! Don't tell me that haha. I am a new lipstick fanatic. Never really liked it on be but now that I do, I think we're gonna have a problem.



> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a lipstick sample at Nordstrom about a month ago when I made a purchase, and it's too late for me. I'm a goner. LOVE that lipstick. Sigh.


----------



## Jazbot (May 29, 2012)

okay my Spoilers never work lets try this again...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 29, 2012)

OMG

That Zoya is gorgeous!!


> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay my Spoilers never work lets try this again...


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 29, 2012)

oh nice! I'm soo bummed still didn't receive a tracking number ugh! But I did hear they are still sending some out *Crossing my fingers!


----------



## celiajuno (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh nice! I'm soo bummed still didn't receive a tracking number ugh! But I did hear they are still sending some out *Crossing my fingers!


Call Glossybox and see if it has been sent out. I never received an e-mail so I called this morning. I was told it had shipped out and she gave me my tracking number over the phone.


----------



## seap3 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When I zoom in on 2, it looks like it's 0.8 oz, which is 2/3 full size - so it would be worth $20.  Not 100% sure I'm seeing that right though.  Someone who has received it can correct me.
 
1 --$15.88 - from a previous post

2 -- $20?

3 -- $7.50

4 -- $9.50

5 -- $8

Total: $60.88


----------



## tulippop (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I zoom in on 2, it looks like it's 0.8 oz, which is 2/3 full size - so it would be worth $20.  Not 100% sure I'm seeing that right though.  Someone who has received it can correct me.
> 
> 1 --$15.88 - from a previous post
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2012)

Can someone post a picture holding the lipstick up? It looks so big in the picture but .028 oz seems really small. I need to see what it looks like in relations to the hand.


----------



## seap3 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The full sized is .12 oz.  The sample is .8 g = 0.027051218047120004 oz.  ($30 / 0.12) * 0.027051218047120004 = $6.76.


 Oh, that's too bad.  It would have been really nice if it was .8oz.   0.028 seems so small.


----------



## theredwonder (May 29, 2012)

I always worry about breaking those when they are so little. They always seem to fall apart.


----------



## Fluttershy (May 29, 2012)

Am I the only one who's not really impressed by this box...like, at all?  I don't really mean to sound like the Debbie Downer or killjoy here, but for $21 this just doesn't get me excited.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 29, 2012)

It all depends on what you're looking for in a box. I admit, it's not overly amazing, however, there are some AWESOME items in there so it gets rid of the feeling that some of the other products aren't that great.

I don't use hair products, person b doesn't like lipstick, person c doesn't like perfume. It all depends on what you want ):



> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who's not really impressed by this box...like, at all?  I don't really mean to sound like the Debbie Downer or killjoy here, but for $21 this just doesn't get me excited.


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who's not really impressed by this box...like, at all?  I don't really mean to sound like the Debbie Downer or killjoy here, but for $21 this just doesn't get me excited.


 It's all personal opinion. I couldn't get a better box for me. I will use EVERY item. Every single one. I'm very happy with it. Sorry it doesn't get you excited. They will NEVER make every single person happy. They could have a box of all gold and someone would say they hate gold and prefer silver. It is what it is.


----------



## ladygrey (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's all personal opinion. I couldn't get a better box for me. I will use EVERY item. Every single one. I'm very happy with it. Sorry it doesn't get you excited. They will NEVER make every single person happy. They could have a box of all gold and someone would say they hate gold and prefer silver. It is what it is.


 I'm really happy with this box as well! Personally, I actually like it more than the first box they sent out. I LOVE getting items that will be well used.


----------



## mszJessica (May 29, 2012)

So I know I paid and everything went through but now all of a sudden I can't login or retrieve a new password? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Valeriexo (May 30, 2012)

so has mineee, hopefully nothing is wrong    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who's not really impressed by this box...like, at all?  I don't really mean to sound like the Debbie Downer or killjoy here, but for $21 this just doesn't get me excited.


No worries!  Honestly I'm not excited at all (not one bit!) for the

toothpaste.
I am excited for the other items in the box but that one item is a bit weird to me.  I'll use it because it's there but I just find it odd for their first box in this country.  (I'm not counting their freebie box that went to a few winners and known bloggers since those boxes were free and the contents were supersized for more hype/signups.)


----------



## sleepykat (May 30, 2012)

I am excited. I will assess when I receive the box as to what I will actually use, but it's looking good so far. If there ends up being anything that I won't use, they will be good items for trading or gifting. As for the one "why is this in a beauty box" item: if it is very effective, it makes sense. I have issues in that area, and it distracts from the rest of my face. And it has a huge effect on how my lipstick looks.


----------



## kcrowebird (May 30, 2012)

Random question...

If I WANTED to cancel glossybox for next month (not that I do, just wondering)... how would I go about doing that? There doesn't seem to be a designated "deactivate" button or any place in the profile to do it. I hope we don't have to go through their customer service each time and that you can cancel/rejoin like birchbox!

I know they still have some kinks to work out, maybe they just haven't added it yet!


----------



## MissMonica (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I know I paid and everything went through but now all of a sudden I can't login or retrieve a new password? Has this happened to anyone else?


 The entire website is honestly a mess.  I couldn't log in for 2 weeks after I paid, and I sent them 3 messages over 3 weeks via their "contact" page on the website--and never received a response.  Finally yesterday I emailed [email protected] and complained about both the website and lack of response -- Nicole responded with a breezy email saying they are having website problems (duh) and the contact button doesn't work (I suggested they remove it until it did, but apparently that's a worse idea than letting your customers think you're ignoring them--really?!?).  Basically, I'm assuming the entire website is a mess of glitches and I'm not going to login or deal with it until they get it fixed.  While I'm still appalled at their customer service, as long as I get my box (which is on it's way according to the tracking number), I'll be content (for now).

Regarding canceling, in light of the issues they've been having with their website, I would 100% recommend calling them, because the buttons on their website are touch and go--at best.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Random question...
> 
> ...


 Email them. A lot of subs unfortunately require you to email.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 30, 2012)

Just wondering, did anyone get two shipment notifications? I have two, with different tracking numbers. One is showing the tracking nice and clearly (and I should have it today!) This same tracking link says Package 1 and Package 2. Package 1 in this email is showing just that it left NJ or wherever it comes from; Package 2 is the part that shows the steps from NJ to Beautiful Buffalo. The second email link is the one that just shows a package left NJ.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

Mine will get here today! Yay!


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The entire website is honestly a mess.  I couldn't log in for 2 weeks after I paid, and I sent them 3 messages over 3 weeks via their "contact" page on the website--and never received a response.  Finally yesterday I emailed [email protected] and complained about both the website and lack of response -- Nicole responded with a breezy email saying they are having website problems (duh) and the contact button doesn't work (I suggested they remove it until it did, but apparently that's a worse idea than letting your customers think you're ignoring them--really?!?).  Basically, I'm assuming the entire website is a mess of glitches and I'm not going to login or deal with it until they get it fixed.  While I'm still appalled at their customer service, as long as I get my box (which is on it's way according to the tracking number), I'll be content (for now).
> 
> Regarding canceling, in light of the issues they've been having with their website, I would 100% recommend calling them, because the buttons on their website are touch and go--at best.


 i've had similar issues and am once again waiting for customer service to confirm whether or not i'm getting the box for May (didn't get a shipping email) and if my 6mo subscription went through since my card was charged but i didn't receive a confirmation email.  i'm shocked at how horrible the site is given that they been in the UK for a while.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine will get here today! Yay!


 Lucky! Mine is still in Indiana... 4 days later! ugh

Arrived at Fishers IN on May 26th

Departed Fishers IN on May 29th


----------



## Bflopolska (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've had similar issues and am once again waiting for customer service to confirm whether or not i'm getting the box for May (didn't get a shipping email) and if my 6mo subscription went through since my card was charged but i didn't receive a confirmation email.  i'm shocked at how horrible the site is given that they been in the UK for a while.


 I had a minor issue at the start because there was a problem putting my card through. I clicked a "contact us" link and received a response from a very nice gentleman with whom I exchanged several emails because while I received an order confirmation, it took a couple of days for the charge to appear. The CSR couldn't find my order. After 3 days of this we found out that the contact link took me to the UK customer service instead of the offices that work with US subscribers! I hope that this resulted in a fixed link if nothing else.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 30, 2012)

I got the toothpaste in one of my BBs and it was TERRIBLE. Made my entire mouth numb like I went to the dentist.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 30, 2012)

I am super excited to receive this box but does anyone else not like the shipping? I feel like I am waiting F O R E V E R for my box :*( It's probably because I am really eager to get it....I live in CT its not THAT far from NJ! (doesn't help we had a holiday)


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky! Mine is still in Indiana... 4 days later! ugh
> 
> ...


  same here! Just departed Fishers IN. I'm so excited and antsy to get this box! It looks wonderful! I'm hoping it will at least get here this week but with it being Wednesday already... I'm starting to wonder


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky! Mine is still in Indiana... 4 days later! ugh
> 
> ...


 Yeah mine took 5 days to travel 4 hours with the holiday. Fishers IN is where my beauty army kit usually hangs out for a while.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am super excited to receive this box but does anyone else not like the shipping? I feel like I am waiting F O R E V E R for my box :*( It's probably because I am really eager to get it....I live in CT its not THAT far from NJ! (doesn't help we had a holiday)


 I'm also in CT so I think yours is coming today too. It shows that mine is in my town now so it should be here soon, woo-hoo! Lol. And yeah, NJ is very close to us lol.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also in CT so I think yours is coming today too. It shows that mine is in my town now so it should be here soon, woo-hoo! Lol. And yeah, NJ is very close to us lol.


 I don't know, mine says its in Southington CT (its been like that for a day) and I live about 30 minutes away from there... Ever wish you could just drive to the post office and just pick it up instead of waiting!??! hahaha


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 30, 2012)

Mine won't be here until June 7th, I think that is a little crazy. It was shipped on the 14th. Even with a holiday it shouldn't take 2 weeks. My lipstick is going to be super melted though, I am sure!


----------



## ladygrey (May 30, 2012)

Mine left Conley, GA last night. Since that's just a few hours away, I'm hoping it'll be here really soon.


----------



## tameloy (May 30, 2012)

My shipping info hasn't updated since the 26th. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know, mine says its in Southington CT (its been like that for a day) and I live about 30 minutes away from there... Ever wish you could just drive to the post office and just pick it up instead of waiting!??! hahaha







I've been tempted to pick it up myself too. Mine was in Southington yesterday, now it's in Stamford (my city). We'll see...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the toothpaste in one of my BBs and it was TERRIBLE. Made my entire mouth numb like I went to the dentist.


 Lol, that sounds scary. I may not use it since I'm so used to the one I've been using for years.


----------



## MKCurio (May 30, 2012)

My box came today!!!

Now this is the kind of box I like!  I like how well rounded it is...something for the hair, skin, makeup etc.  I'm excited to try the toothpaste. (love nice package design)  I'm going on vacation in a few days and everything in this box is coming with me!

  

 
P.S. the polish color is called Rory.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 30, 2012)

[email protected]#[email protected]$! just got mail and it wasn't in today's mail. seriously this is annoying. i think for what we paid, they could afford better shipping. it's not like it's coming from alaska or hawaii or something. oh well, on a positive note, i got a sally's beauty supply coupon for free nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pic MKCurio. I hope I get a polish that shade, I'm dreading the green.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 30, 2012)

Mine was stuck in Fisher, IN for awhile too but late last night it made it's way to and departed Sparks, NV so hopefully it will be here soon my est delivery date is the 6th-7th too. I think maybe they just give themselves that much time in case anything goes wrong but I guess we will see. I'm hoping sooner rather than later tho.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [email protected]#[email protected]$! just got mail and it wasn't in today's mail. seriously this is annoying. i think for what we paid, they could afford better shipping. it's not like it's coming from alaska or hawaii or something. oh well, on a positive note, i got a sally's beauty supply coupon for free nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aww that sucks, hopefully tomorrow! Lol, nice coupon.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [email protected]#[email protected]$! just got mail and it wasn't in today's mail. seriously this is annoying. i think for what we paid, they could afford better shipping. it's not like it's coming from alaska or hawaii or something. oh well, on a positive note, i got a sally's beauty supply coupon for free nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



i was so sure mine would be here today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   where did you get a free polish at sally coupon from? just a mailer ? share with me the secret for i have a massive nail polish obsession...

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> please

*edited for lack of manners~


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 30, 2012)

yay !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nice polish color~ can you take a pic of the items out of the packaging for us to see ?  i'm living vicariously through these posts !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today!!!
> 
> Now this is the kind of box I like!  I like how well rounded it is...something for the hair, skin, makeup etc.  I'm excited to try the toothpaste. (love nice package design)  I'm going on vacation in a few days and everything in this box is coming with me!


----------



## Jazbot (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## arendish (May 30, 2012)

Mine says departed Fisher, IN last night, so I'm hoping it's sitting in my mailbox. I only live an hour and a half from there so if it left last night it better be here! I won't even have time to open it as I'm going from one job to another but it will be my present when I get home.

On a side note, no shipping notice yet for my boyfriend's Get Fresh Kit. Starting to get frustrated with that one already...


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's a coupon from their Ad which is weird, because I usually never get mail from them.. It's a save 15% on your entire order and if I renew my sally's card in June I get a free fingerpaints nail color. I hate my town's Sally's thought they are all miserable there. I'm tempted to even write an e-mail to corporate.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 30, 2012)

Mine says it was received in Buffalo yesterday. However, when I take the tracking number off the email and paste it into the USPS tracking site, it says it's still in New Jersey limbo, where it's been since Friday. I was so looking forward to getting it today too, drat it!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 30, 2012)

this is just a post to whine about my last shipping update:

 

_Departed Shipping Partner Facility_
_Your item departed a shipping partner facility at 12:59 pm on May 26, 2012 in FISHERS, IN 46037. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later._
2 days from indiana to UT is not a very big stretch. WHERE ARE YOU PRETTY BOX?


----------



## MKCurio (May 30, 2012)

Here are some more detailed shots.  



















Sorry for the dark swatch pic..the lighting sucks in my Apt today.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 30, 2012)

My box came!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 30, 2012)

Oooh nice pics!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some more detailed shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## mermuse (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine left Conley, GA last night. Since that's just a few hours away, I'm hoping it'll be here really soon.


 Mine too.  The mail already came today, though, and I didn't get it.  Tomorrow for certain.


----------



## ladygrey (May 30, 2012)

Mine wasn't in the mail today (girls, keep your fingers crossed that it arrives tomorrow!), but I love living vicariously through all of you. Everyone is getting such pretty nail polish colors. And I am absolutely in love with the lip color. I'm kinda hoping that I _don't _fall in love with it, because at those prices, I don't know if it's an obsession I can keep up lol.


----------



## theredwonder (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some more detailed shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Souly (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My shipping info hasn't updated since the 26th. Anyone else have this problem?


 Same here. Booooo!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 30, 2012)

Whoever said the brush bristles are of poor quality wasn't lying haha. It's scratchy. I don't mind too much since I already have over 40 brushes. But yeah, not so great, but overall, I like the box.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some more detailed shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## MKCurio (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoever said the brush bristles are of poor quality wasn't lying haha. It's scratchy. I don't mind too much since I already have over 40 brushes. But yeah, not so great, but overall, I like the box.


 I'm not so keen on the brush either.  Not so much the texture but it seems like a weird balance it feels like its going to flick powder across my face.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came!


 photos!


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some more detailed shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 30, 2012)

FINALLY A VIDEO!
VIDEO!


----------



## crazymomma10 (May 30, 2012)

"Your item was picked up by a shipping partner at 10:05 pm on May 24, 2012 in KEARNY, NJ 07032. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."

Still hasn't updated on any site. I am in Wyoming, sometimes I wish I didn't live in the middle of no mans land. Hopefully it will show up sometime this week.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 30, 2012)

.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 30, 2012)

don't know if i can link external stuff but it is related !
 

swatches of the whole Zoya summer 2012 collection(s)

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/03/zoya-beach-surf-collections-summer-2012-swatches-review/

they are all amazingly pretty. i think the light green would look terrible on me cos of weirdo coloring but otherwise - excited to have any of them !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  afraid to say my favorite out loud in case i jinx myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 30, 2012)

thanks for the pics ! much easier to see the sizes compared to the polish bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some more detailed shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonfly57 (May 30, 2012)

I got my box last night.  It always comes after the mail and around 7:30pm.  I heard a knock and a thud as the box was put on the ground.  I was super excited (I was having a bad day, but this instantly cheered me up).  My Zoya is Kimber, and its a really pretty bright pink.  I love it. Also I love the Burberry lipstick, but its too expensive for me to get addicted to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EllynoUta (May 30, 2012)

My box is being sent to some non-existant address. 

Still been tracking it---its been in IN forever. Quite annoying, because by the time it gets ALL the way to CA and rejected and sent back, have to wait for it to be sent BACK out to the correct address. Probably won't even get it til dang near end of June.

Also, no reply to my customer service email.

Kinda miffed, because the box looks good.


----------



## celiajuno (May 30, 2012)

My box departed Elizabethport NJ on May 25th and hasn't updated since. I am leaving for vacation on Saturday so if it doesn't arrive by then I will have to wait until June 15th to get my box.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 30, 2012)

Omg.. lol I love all the colors! Want want want!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine will get here today! Yay!


 Please do post a picture!!!


----------



## Souly (May 30, 2012)

Mine finally updated...should be here tomorrow!

I already have carly &amp; meg so I'm hoping for something different.


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (May 30, 2012)

Yay! my box just arrived! My nail polish color is Arizona, a gorgeous orange creme. I think this box is well worth the money! I think its got something for everyone, not one but two makeup items, a haircare, a skincare, a "lifestyle" item and a lil extra makeup brush. Im sure there will still be complaints, but I think this is the well rounded box everyone has been begging for. I like that everyone gets the same box, it reduces the "box envy" that is such a problem with birchbox. All in all Im a happy camper and am gonna save up for an annual sub!


----------



## heather4602 (May 30, 2012)

> My box departed Elizabethport NJ on May 25th and hasn't updated since. I am leaving for vacation on Saturday so if it doesn't arrive by then I will have to wait until June 15th to get my box.


 My hasn't updated since may 25 either! Really annoying! I gave problem with being patient. But if you are going to provide tracking at least keep it updated!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 30, 2012)

I got my Glossybox today!  The tracking said expected delivery was June 5, so I was surprised to get it so quickly.  My Zoya is called Zuza and I love it!  It's a sparkly aqua/blue color.  It's definitely a good summer color.  I'm very pleased with my Glossybox. 

Does anyone know if we are going to be able to review for Glossydots or not?  From what I've heard about Glossydots, I don't think they are as good as Birchbox points.....but this Glossybox rocks.....so I'm happy either way.  I hope everyone else is happy with it!


----------



## ladygrey (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goodgollymolly6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! my box just arrived! My nail polish color is Arizona, a gorgeous orange creme. I think this box is well worth the money! I think its got something for everyone, not one but two makeup items, a haircare, a skincare, a "lifestyle" item and a lil extra makeup brush. Im sure there will still be complaints, but I think this is the well rounded box everyone has been begging for. I like that everyone gets the same box, it reduces the "box envy" that is such a problem with birchbox. All in all Im a happy camper and am gonna save up for an annual sub!


 I am soooo hoping for Arizona! It looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## celiajuno (May 30, 2012)

I am hoping for Reagan or Lara. I am so excited for this box. I want to use everything in the box. That almost never happens.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

I got my box! But of course I got zoya in one of the colors I already own. If anyone wants Shelby, let me know! I'm willling to trade for any other color in the collection besides Wednesday since I already own it. For those of you who prefer pinks, get at me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 30, 2012)

The Amore is 1.7 oz in the full size and it's $100. The sample is .27 oz. I think it comes to about $15.XX worth of product.

We need a new box tally now that we know all the contents!


----------



## Missyrocks (May 30, 2012)

> don't know if i can link external stuff but it is related ! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks again for pics! Much easier way to size up everything so to speak!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So am I correct that the Amore sample is about $25 worth of product. It's a little over a 1/4 of a full size bottle and a full size is $100.
> 
> We need a new box tally now that we know all the contents!




i wanted to know the total value so i could say to the BF  "see, it is totally worth 21 bucks" so i could keep the sub .. but honestly i am so impressed i couldn't even care less, haha. The cream alone is worth more than the box (and you get a cute box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and then the $8, $7.50, and so on. The Phyto is the same size as their other haircare stuff on sephora's site that sell for $26 so that is what i am going with. The only format i can find that product in is a 6.7 oz tub, otherwise.

**Edit: i didn't even add in the Burberry, shocking. so another ~7 bucks.

I am math-dumb, someone else add it all up or correct mine~


----------



## Missyrocks (May 30, 2012)

No update on mine from 5/25! I see some of you also can't pull up an update with USPS. Weird.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 30, 2012)

I never got a tracking number then today I had a nice surprise waiting by the door for me!! going to do a video and take pictures soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## motherofall6 (May 30, 2012)

oooh i love zuza


----------



## princess2010 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got a tracking number then today I had a nice surprise waiting by the door for me!! going to do a video and take pictures soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay!!! Hopefully from this month on it will be smoothing sailing for you. I can't wait to see the video and pics!


----------



## MKCurio (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *motherofall6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooh i love zuza


 me too! I might have to buy that one.


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did the math the other day.  The items in order of appearance on the card (rounded to the nearest $.50):

1 -- $16

2 -- $7

3 -- $7.50 (I believe this one is full-sized)

4 -- $9.50

5 -- $8 (this one is definitely full-sized)

So about $48 just for the products.

ETA:  Duh, I forgot the reason I was going to post in here in the first place!  The delivery estimate *lies*.  Mine says my box should arrive the 6th or the 7th, but it just landed at the local post office today.  I usually get packages the day after they hit the PO, so I may very well have this when I get home from work tomorrow!  I'm going to hope for the nail polish in Tracie.  If I don't get it, I have a feeling it might be fairly easy to find someone on MUT who received it but wanted whatever I received.  I'm a huge Zoya fan, so I actually already bought everything from the collection that I wanted during the Earth Day promo (the aqua, acid green, and purple foils plus the aqua cream, and then there were a couple of polishes from other collections to round out the order), but then they sent a swatch plate, and I realized that Tracie would be pretty groovy, too.


----------



## samplegal (May 30, 2012)

Yay! Got my box today, and it showed up days earlier than Glossybox predicted. My nail polish is in Shelby, the creamy pink color, and I'm very happy with it, as well as the rest of the box.

I love that we all pretty much get the same thing. I also think it nixes the box envy.


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 30, 2012)

> I am hoping for Reagan or Lara. I am so excited for this box. I want to use everything in the box. That almost never happens.


 I'm hoping for one of these two as I have the other 10 from this collection. I know my chances are slim, but if I cross my fingers and toes maybe it'll happen


----------



## princess2010 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Got my box today, and it showed up days earlier than Glossybox predicted. My nail polish is in Shelby, the creamy pink color, and I'm very happy with it, as well as the rest of the box.
> 
> I love that we all pretty much get the same thing. I also think it nixes the box envy.


I totally agree. I have no envy, just excitement for everyone as their boxes come in.


----------



## mszJessica (May 30, 2012)

I got mine today so excited!! I already have zoya in wednesday so if anyone would like to trade for it I would be so happy !!! Just PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladybritt (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did the math the other day.  The items in order of appearance on the card (rounded to the nearest $.50):
> ...


Mine also had the same EDD and it is at my post office now! I hope I get it tomorrow. I am so excited, even though I did peek


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 30, 2012)

Hi, I've been avoiding the site for the past few days so I'd be surprised when m box came.  I'm amazed by my willpower 




 (good grief, there are a ton of emoticons).

Got my box tonight--very excited to try the stuff.  I've been hooked on Zoya since I received 2 in my BB boxes--I got the Kimber  Carly.  The Phyto is going in my shower tonight to try out tomorrow morning.  And I love Burberry lipstick.  The color is different than what I usually wear, but it'll be a nice change.  Skin cream--I love love love skin creams (I know, I'm weird--I can always justify spending a chunk of change on skin care!) Toothpaste, meh--guess I'll save it for my next trip.    

Now, when is SS coming? LOL


----------



## sleepykat (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> don't know if i can link external stuff but it is related !
> 
> ...


----------



## Bflopolska (May 30, 2012)

Am I the only one who likes the Marvis toothpaste? I got one in my first-ever Birchbox and it was a pleasant little surprise. I don't mind the so-called "lifestyle" items when there's a good balance. I habit even got my Glossybox yet (hoping for tomorrow, it's been hanging out here in Buffalo since yesterday) and unless it's just a first-box thing, it looks like this will have a nice balance of products.


----------



## Kristinexoxox (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's all personal opinion. I couldn't get a better box for me. I will use EVERY item. Every single one. I'm very happy with it. Sorry it doesn't get you excited. They will NEVER make every single person happy. They could have a box of all gold and someone would say they hate gold and prefer silver. It is what it is.


 Couldn't agree with you more! I too will use everything in this box, so it's worth the money I paid for it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 30, 2012)

I just want my box so I can dig in and play with everything..the toothpaste isn't necessary, since I have a stockpile.. So I probably will keep that as a gifter item for one of my many baskets. Otherwise, everything is great looking and can't wait to open my pretty lil box. I just wish my tracking would update soon.. Is everyone who's getting their box on the east coast? Anyone in the midwest or west coast have a box or updated tracking yet? My delivery is slated for about 6/7 as well.


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2012)

Looked on the Glossybox site (while logged in) and they updated the box! I can't wait to see what color Zoya I got! My box finally left Fishers, IN on 5/29 and I am hoping it makes it to California by Saturday!


----------



## thatwinsomegirl (May 30, 2012)

Hi!  I've been following various threads here on makeuptalk for months and am finally joining in!

I received my May Glossybox today!


----------



## thatwinsomegirl (May 30, 2012)

Hi!  I've been following various threads here on MakeupTalk for months but am just now joining in.

I received my May Glossybox today!


----------



## thatwinsomegirl (May 30, 2012)

Hi!  I've been following various threads here on MakeupTalk for a few months now, but this is my first time posting.

I received my May Glossybox today!

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-A05d8-YJiN8/T8alaqG9DNI/AAAAAAAABPo/Y1zfTueGBxg/s1600/May+Glossybox8.jpg


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thatwinsomegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!  I've been following various threads here on makeup talk for months and am finally joining in!


Welcome to MUT! Your box looks great really pretty nail polish color.  I really like that white furry blanket you used in your pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want my box so I can dig in and play with everything..the toothpaste isn't necessary, since I have a stockpile.. So I probably will keep that as a gifter item for one of my many baskets. Otherwise, everything is great looking and can't wait to open my pretty lil box. I just wish my tracking would update soon.. Is everyone who's getting their box on the east coast? Anyone in the midwest or west coast have a box or updated tracking yet? My delivery is slated for about 6/7 as well.


 I'm in Portland, and my box is at the delivery hub about five miles away.  It might be here tomorrow even though the estimated delivery date still shows as 6/7!!


----------



## Linabunnie (May 31, 2012)

Anyone not get tracking Info yet?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

Yay! That gives me some hope and excitement! I'm expecting my Clarisonic Mia tomorrow, as well! Perfect timing, I've had a poopy day lol.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Portland, and my box is at the delivery hub about five miles away.  It might be here tomorrow even though the estimated delivery date still shows as 6/7!!


----------



## Bflopolska (May 31, 2012)

Looks like it finally got to my post office late last night... Fingers crossed!


----------



## tulippop (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone not get tracking Info yet?


Me



  I did email asking about that and I just got a response that it was shipped Tuesday but she didn't include the tracking info.


----------



## dragonfly57 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want my box so I can dig in and play with everything..the toothpaste isn't necessary, since I have a stockpile.. So I probably will keep that as a gifter item for one of my many baskets. Otherwise, everything is great looking and can't wait to open my pretty lil box. I just wish my tracking would update soon.. Is everyone who's getting their box on the east coast? Anyone in the midwest or west coast have a box or updated tracking yet? My delivery is slated for about 6/7 as well.


 I have a stockpile too, but I think the Marvis will be a welcome change.


----------



## kcrowebird (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like it finally got to my post office late last night... Fingers crossed!


Same here! Yay!! Sephora order and Glossybox in the same day!


----------



## Jazbot (May 31, 2012)

My color was Reagan...I love it! The tips are Essie from Birchbox March.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 31, 2012)

Dang! I checked the tracking on mine and it hasn't updated since the 29th when it says it left Fishers, IN... and I live in Missouri. I'm getting irritated


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gorgeous!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blushingsooner (May 31, 2012)

Who knows when I'm going to get my box... It's in the next state over but starting tomorrow my mail is being forwarded to my new address.   They sent it to the old address even though I updated them with my new address over a week before they shipped them.  Sigh..  Hopefully one day I will get it. 

I also emailed Glossybox a week ago to let them know that it was sent to the wrong address and no response yet.  I feel like a week is a little excessive to have not heard back from anyone yet.  Customer Service is huge to me, one of the main reasons I've stuck with Birchbox, so if I don't hear back from them soon I'm gonna get annoyed.


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me
> ...


 i don't have tracking info either. i also emailed to get confirmation that it shipped and she responded right away (within 2hrs) but no tracking. soooo, it's just like the olden days: waiting blindly.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 31, 2012)

another question... why are they sending these boxes out so late? I mean... mine was sent out on May 25th! So alot of us won't get our "May" box until June and I don't like that



. I think they should start sending them out mid-month so we at least get the box within the actual month of that box.

P.s... maybe in my case there should be some midol in that box, LOL!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> another question... why are they sending these boxes out so late? I mean... mine was sent out on May 25th! So alot of us won't get our "May" box until June and I don't like that
> 
> ...


 I don't think its a big deal that it goes out end of month. It's a nice change, since all my other boxes ship beginning of the month and come in the middle.


----------



## arendish (May 31, 2012)

Mine is sitting at home in my mailbox and I'm stuck at work until 4:00.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Luckily it's supposed to be a mild rainy day, so I'm hoping nothing will get too hot.


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is so pretty. I'm trying that as soon as I get my box!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think its a big deal that it goes out end of month. It's a nice change, since all my other boxes ship beginning of the month and come in the middle.


  I'm sure I'll be better with it once I actually get in the routine of getting them around the beginning of the following month. I get my Birchbox around mid month so it is actually pretty nice getting them at different times... that way I'm not overwhelmed at one point of the month and get nothing the rest of the month. I guess with the holiday and needing a midol, I've been getting more impatient than usual, LOL!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 31, 2012)

Mine reached my state yesterday and is traveling to my city now. I am crossing my fingers that I get it tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am getting another box today so at least I have that to keep me busy today.


----------



## Kittables (May 31, 2012)

Mine's been held up in Maryland for a few days now. I'm not counting Sunday and Monday, of course. I really can't wait to get it and I knew that it originally said that its estimated date of delivery would be either the 5th or 6th of June, but I'm getting impatient! lol. Hell, I bought a May Conscious box and the shipping for that was lightning fast by comparison. I really hope this GB is good. &lt;3


----------



## ladygrey (May 31, 2012)

My box just keeps hopping from city to city in Georgia. Gaaah, what is the deal with this shipping company?


----------



## Becca8093 (May 31, 2012)

Yay! My box is out for delivery. Can't wait to start trying everything. Although oddly my tracking information never showed an estimated delivery date. I should also be getting my full size Dr. Jart BB Cream order from Birchbox today. Happy mail day for me.


----------



## Roni917 (May 31, 2012)

I got my box today woo hoo!! I got the same exact box, so they are probably all the same with the exception of color, the Zoya polish I got is Rory, pretty purple tone and the Burberry lipstick is Copper, not my usual but its neutral so I cant wait to try it. I looked up full size prices of each item and they are as follows:

Zoya polish = $ 8 (rcd full size)

Burberry lipstick = $30 rcd sample size

Phyto Intense Hydrating mask = $38 full size at 6.7 ounces  (rcd 1.7 ounce sample)

Marvis whitening toothpaste = $15 full size at 3.7 ounces (rcd 1.23 ounce sample)

Amore Pacific Hydra gel = $100 full size at 1.7 ounces (rcd .27 ounce sample)

Glossy box brush = ? Couldnt find it but love the brush 

I am happy with the purchase, I think it was well worth the price, the samples are nice sizes and high quality that you wouldn't receive in the store. Love the pink box too!
Cant wait until the next month!


----------



## celiajuno (May 31, 2012)

My box still hasn't updated since it left NJ on the 25th. I hope it is not lost, that already happened with my Birchbox. I can't handle two lost boxes in one month.


----------



## Kittables (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know what the deal is with the hold up. I'm like, why can't mine just get here already? It seems weird to keep a package in one place for days without sending it on its way. 



> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box still hasn't updated since it left NJ on the 25th. I hope it is not lost, that already happened with my Birchbox. I can't handle two lost boxes in one month.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I don't know what the deal is with the hold up. I'm like, why can't mine just get here already? It seems weird to keep a package in one place for days without sending it on its way.


 I think it's the shipping company...they have VERY specific places where they stop and I think they wait until they fill a truck headed in a certain direction each time. But that's just my guess, lol.


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2012)

That's a good guess. I wonder if it's true because it sure feels that way. There have been times I've seen my packages "stuck" in Spokane for a few extra days (weekdays not weekends or holidays) and I wonder why.


----------



## Kittables (May 31, 2012)

Aww. That sounds reasonable. Meanwhile, I get to wait and wait for my box, which would drive just about anyone mad. lol. I haven't been looking at the spoilers, either! 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's the shipping company...they have VERY specific places where they stop and I think they wait until they fill a truck headed in a certain direction each time. But that's just my guess, lol.


----------



## marymoomoo (May 31, 2012)

I still don't have a tracking number. This is crazy. I called CS a few days ago and was told my box was going out that day and I'd get a tracking number. I'm starting to get irritated with glossybox.


----------



## crazymomma10 (May 31, 2012)

I also am waiting on my box. The site hasn't updated since the 24th at 10pm. According to the site it is still sitting in NJ. Which sucks. Same thing happened with my MyGlam bag, it sat in California for 5 days before making the jump to Utah to come over here. It's annoying and I so far am not impressed with the shipping of any of the companies. Thank goodness I don't live in a hot area for things to melt.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 31, 2012)

I'm tracking my Glossybox(obviously)and it's taking the weirdest route, but that isn't GB's fault. I should be getting it today or tomorrow though! Ah so anxious, I'll post pics.


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

I signed up for GlossyBox on May 12th, and sent them an email the same day asking if I would be receiving the May or June Box and when they typically send out boxes. I NEVER received a response. Considering that they are a new company (here in the US) and reading here on MUT that they were having tech difficulties with emails I gave them the benefit of the doubt and sent them another email on 5/25 and also left a VM through their 1(800) number. As of today I still had not received a response.






So I just finished calling them and to my (pleasant) surprised they answered on the second ring. The young lady was very helpful and answered my questions and said claimed she had emailed me back, (I check my email every 5 mins, and checked my junk mail) but I certainly did not receive any email from them.

While I do appreciate the service she provided me, I do not appreciate having to hunt them down. At $21 a month this is a luxury I have no problem living without and hope that this wont prove to be the norm for GlossyBox USA. My box was apparently shipped on 5/24 and has been stuck in New Jersey ever since, which is where it was shipped from to begin with. I was assured by the young lady on the phone that I should receive it between June 1st- June 5th (that's a big span of time) and that I shouldn't be worried about it. I guess we'll see. I want to love you GlossyBox but you're making it difficult.

/rant

Sorry for the long post Ladies!


----------



## cjeanette (May 31, 2012)

My box was in my city this morning!  Hopefully it comes in today's post.  My post man doesn't come until afternoon so I figure if it got there at 7:30 this morning he will get it to me today.  Don't fail me now John the post man!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> another question... why are they sending these boxes out so late? I mean... mine was sent out on May 25th! So alot of us won't get our "May" box until June and I don't like that
> 
> ...









Midol!  LOL


----------



## TinaMarina (May 31, 2012)

My tracking shows that my box was in West Sacramento early yesterday morning. I'm hoping to get it today, but no tracking update since then. I really hope my mail carrier doesn't forget to deliver it as he sometimes does with packages. It's supposed to be 100 degrees today so I want to catch the mail as soon as it gets here. I don't want that lipstick to melt!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 31, 2012)

EEE it got here! And i checked tracking -- still hasn't updated since the 26th so i wouldn't bother using that to find out when you are getting your box. Mine was expected on the 6th or 7th so... 

Kimber ! She sure is pretty~


----------



## Kittables (May 31, 2012)

Thank you for posting it in the spoiler space!! I still haven't gotten mine. SO glad you got yours! You must be thrilled!!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for posting it in the spoiler space!! I still haven't gotten mine. SO glad you got yours! You must be thrilled!!


 totally gleeful ! i got my bb cream samples from ebay purchase at the same time, woohoo!  what to play with first ??   i hope you get yours soon !


----------



## Jazbot (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so pretty. I'm trying that as soon as I get my box!


 Awesome!


----------



## CaliMel (May 31, 2012)

Mine shipped today and I got the tracking! Hooray!


----------



## SeptEllis (May 31, 2012)

After spending a lifetime in Fishers, IN, my Glossybox is out for delivery! How strange as it just updated though I have checked twice this morning. And to make it better, I'll receive my Birchbox purchase and May leftover Conscious Box today. It's a package plentitude! Which is much needed after this work week.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking shows that my box was in West Sacramento early yesterday morning. I'm hoping to get it today, but no tracking update since then. I really hope my mail carrier doesn't forget to deliver it as he sometimes does with packages. It's supposed to be 100 degrees today so I want to catch the mail as soon as it gets here. I don't want that lipstick to melt!


Mine left West Sacramento yesterday too but still haven't seen any tracking updates yet. I'm hoping it will get here today but it's looking like maybe tomorrow instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Just checked and it is now in Richmond, Ca which is strange because usually anything that goes from W. Sacramento ends up at the SF post office looks like this company has a lot of extra stops along the way. They want us to hurt them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (May 31, 2012)

Out for delivery today!!! Of course, this WOULD be the day I have to work late!


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out for delivery today!!! Of course, this WOULD be the day I have to work late!


 The same thing for me today! Why today of all days?!!?!


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 31, 2012)

It CAMEEEEE augh I'm so excited my boyfriend was like what the hell are you freaking out for?!?! I gotta say I am VERY impressed with this compared to birch box or my glam. It gave a great variety of different beauty products! 

toothpaste (I'm always looking to whiten my teeth) 

GORGEOUS nail polish colors hair masque (which i desperately need) burberry lip stick &amp; face cream (things I wouldn't ever buy if I were to see them in store considering one is $100 retail value and the other I just don't buy lipstick ever!) and the Brush is an AWESOME add on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Look below for PHOTO!


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 31, 2012)

On the bottom of the card where it says what everything is, it says to go online and provide them with feedback of the products in the May box, and you can receive 20 GlossyDots per review, anybody know the URL on where I can do this?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 31, 2012)

Those who have already received let the rest of us know how you like the face cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the lipstick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Editing to cover up my question with a spoiler link.


----------



## EllynoUta (May 31, 2012)

Really pissed about my customer service so far.

So I sent them an email about 7 days ago saying that theyre sending my box to an address that doesnt exist, even though I put the correct address into my account.

I recieved no reply.

I called them, and the girl seemed really frazzled. She said "they were having issues with the customer service email", and then logged into my account and told me MY CORRECT ADDRESS THAT I HAD IN THERE THE WHOLE TIME and said they would dispatch another box and it would take a while to get to me. I was not compensated for my wait and there was no explanation as how that incorrect address got into my account.

For $21 this is a bit annoying. I feel like I should be compensated for their screw up PLUS the poor customer service. 

I'm half a second from cancelling. 

sucks because i was so excited for it.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those who have already received let the rest of us know how you like the face cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the lipstick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 love both, i can see why the face cream is $100 it just smooth and smells really good, the lipstick is nice too, I usually don't like lipstick not even chapstick, and this color I think will suit anyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it goes on smooth and doesn't get cakey


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EllynoUta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really pissed about my customer service so far.
> 
> ...


 What do you want them to do? I understand it's frustrating but if they are sending a box to the correct address, what else do you want? 

I feel like beauty boxes lead to a lot of entitlement sometimes, especially since birchbox got in the habit of handing out 100 pts for any little mishap.


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those who have already received let the rest of us know how you like the face cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the lipstick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> Editing to cover up my question with a spoiler link.


covering since my answer is spoileriffic too

haven't tried the lipstick yet but i love the cream. i love the smell, too. Makes me feel fancy !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and ! i like the brush, even if nobody else does.  i needed a new face brush anyway so awesome timing.
i love EVERYTHING actually. rare for a whole box but i really do!


----------



## Marshie (May 31, 2012)

Yay for everyone getting their box! Mine has been sitting in Fishers, IN for 3 days LOL. But I'll patiently wait for it because to me its quite worth the wait since I will use everything in this box.


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay for everyone getting their box! Mine has been sitting in Fishers, IN for 3 days LOL. But I'll patiently wait for it because to me its quite worth the wait since I will use everything in this box


 Mine was in Fishers yesterday and then I looked today and BOOM: out for delivery in Texas. Maybe their system takes a while to update.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in TX too.. you are giving me hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey, did you receive any of my PM's? I'm worried that you didn't get them...


----------



## EllynoUta (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you want them to do? I understand it's frustrating but if they are sending a box to the correct address, what else do you want?
> 
> I feel like beauty boxes lead to a lot of entitlement sometimes, especially since birchbox got in the habit of handing out 100 pts for any little mishap.


 i dont expect them to give me tons of free stuff or anything, i just want to know why something im paying for is screwing up when i did everything correctly. it kind of worries me that random stuff is going into my account that i never put in (system/security error?) , and it irritates me that i had to pretty much go after them to get it fixed in the first place, as my email was never replied to. if i hadnt kept bothering them i wouldve never gotten anything fixed. this isnt even the first time ive called, and the girl didnt seem knowledgable about what was going on/ people yelling in the background.

all of it just seemed kind of unprofessional, yknow? 

myglam, birchbox and the like have screwed up on me before but the customer service was a lot better and it made me feel better about what was going on. I didnt get any free points or anything from them. i understand crap happens, but at least PRETEND to care.


----------



## Marshie (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was in Fishers yesterday and then I looked today and BOOM: out for delivery in Texas. Maybe their system takes a while to update.


Ooooh this gives me just a tiny bit of hope that Ill see it tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

No such luck for me, my tracking still says Fishers...but I am hoping, with fingers crossed!!! Would be absolutely lovely to get a box before the weekend is out.. Although I already did my nails, can't wait to see what Zoya I get!!!


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooooh this gives me just a tiny bit of hope that Ill see it tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks.


 No problem. I did a tiny squeal at work when I saw that it was almost here!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No problem. I did a tiny squeal at work when I saw that it was almost here!


 
Haha I thought I was the only one squealing!! SMH, my guy thought I was weird.


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I thought I was the only one squealing!! SMH, my guy thought I was weird.


 My guy always calls my subs the boxes with tiny lotions... even when it's full of nail polishes or mascaras. Some boys just don't understand!


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My guy always calls my subs the boxes with tiny lotions... even when it's full of nail polishes or mascaras. Some boys just don't understand!


 just tell then its like the same thing when a new video game comes out. then they SOMEWHAT understand what we go through hahaha.


----------



## TinaMarina (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine left West Sacramento yesterday too but still haven't seen any tracking updates yet. I'm hoping it will get here today but it's looking like maybe tomorrow instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I just checked and mine also went to Richmond! In my case West Sacramento is only 30 minutes away, but Richmond is almost 2 hours away! I really don't understand the shipping on these boxes. Now I'll just hope that it gets here before I go on vacation next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay for everyone getting their box! Mine has been sitting in Fishers, IN for 3 days LOL. But I'll patiently wait for it because to me its quite worth the wait since I will use everything in this box.


 I deal with this every month with Beauty Army...it has a sleepover in Fishers, then for some reason bypasses Buffalo, takes a leisurely trip through New Jersey and Pennsylvania, and hooks around on a slow mosey to my door.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 31, 2012)

it's here! I had to force myself to focus on a work meeting instead of ripping this baby apart.

 Did anyone else think the toothpaste smelled like black licorice? Also, Zoya in "Lara".


----------



## Kittables (May 31, 2012)

LOL! Yep. That's about what mine's doing at the moment. It's taking it's sweet time getting down here. It's taking my all to resist spoilers at this rate! I'll be shocked if I can actually continue resisting the urge to check out what I'll be getting. lol. I think it would be SO much more fun for me if I was surprised when I opened the box, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I deal with this every month with Beauty Army...it has a sleepover in Fishers, then for some reason bypasses Buffalo, takes a leisurely trip through New Jersey and Pennsylvania, and hooks around on a slow mosey to my door.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just checked and mine also went to Richmond! In my case West Sacramento is only 30 minutes away, but Richmond is almost 2 hours away! I really don't understand the shipping on these boxes. Now I'll just hope that it gets here before I go on vacation next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's so weird already not liking this shipping company imo


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just tell then its like the same thing when a new video game comes out. then they SOMEWHAT understand what we go through hahaha.


 Yes! I'm saying this the next times he calls my boxes that.


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's here! I had to force myself to focus on a work meeting instead of ripping this baby apart.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMonica (May 31, 2012)

I have to say, I live in OH and shipping from NJ should not take 2 full weeks!  I mean, delivery on June 7th (according to my tracking info), seriously?  Kinda crazy.  I'm spoiled by some of my other subs arriving quickly, but lets be real -- it's only crossing like 4 state lines. 

Originally I thought the estimated arrival date was just off, but since it's been sitting in IN since Saturday (which, again, NJ to OH -- you have to CROSS OH to get to IN!!), I have to assume it's going to be pretty dead on.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, I live in OH and shipping from NJ should not take 2 full weeks!  I mean, delivery on June 7th (according to my tracking info), seriously?  Kinda crazy.  I'm spoiled by some of my other subs arriving quickly, but lets be real -- it's only crossing like 4 state lines.
> 
> Originally I thought the estimated arrival date was just off, but since it's been sitting in IN since Saturday (which, again, NJ to OH -- you have to CROSS OH to get to IN!!), I have to assume it's going to be pretty dead on.


 
I'm not really sure if it's just not updating or our packages are actually sitting there. I can't imagine that they would just leave them there for that many days, holiday or not. They're supposed to be handed over to USPS, I believe? I just wish that these delivery companies would update better time..odd that I can receive packages faster than these things update!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, I live in OH and shipping from NJ should not take 2 full weeks!  I mean, delivery on June 7th (according to my tracking info), seriously?  Kinda crazy.  I'm spoiled by some of my other subs arriving quickly, but lets be real -- it's only crossing like 4 state lines.
> 
> Originally I thought the estimated arrival date was just off, but since it's been sitting in IN since Saturday (which, again, NJ to OH -- you have to CROSS OH to get to IN!!), I have to assume it's going to be pretty dead on.


 Yeah I definitely think it's the way this company works. They have VERY specific stopping points, and your package will come from which ever is closest to you. i.e., a package headed to TN from NJ will stop in GA, even though it's farther, packages headed to OH will stop in IN. I know another stop they have is in Sparks, NV. It's weird, but I think it's also what makes it a cheap company. If they aren't paying to operate facilities all over the country, and they only send full trucks to very specific spots, they save money.


----------



## heather4602 (May 31, 2012)

> Mine left Conley, GA last night. Since that's just a few hours away, I'm hoping it'll be here really soon.


 Did you get yours today? Mine left Conley, GA on Tuesday night and I'm two hours away and I still have not got it! Shouldn't take this long to go 2 hours!!!!


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 31, 2012)

Mine hadn't updated for days (since the 26th), it just sat in Indiana. But today it updated and I got it this afternoon! I'm in AZ, so it had a long way to travel. And my lipstick was fine even though it's already 105 here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get yours today? Mine left Conley, GA on Tuesday night and I'm two hours away and I still have not got it! Shouldn't take this long to go 2 hours!!!!


 Nope, sure haven't! It's really, really frustrating. I'm still very excited for everyone that's gotten their, but I'm really annoyed with this shipping company. I'm just going to go ahead and assume it'll get here next week--Newgistics probably decided my Glossybox needed to see the great states of Kentucky or Alabama before I get it. Oooh, or maybe a nice trip to Florida?


----------



## Marshie (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine hadn't updated for days (since the 26th), it just sat in Indiana. But today it updated and I got it this afternoon! I'm in AZ, so it had a long way to travel. And my lipstick was fine even though it's already 105 here


OMG this makes me excited! I'm in Phoenix so maybe, just maybe mine gets here today too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 31, 2012)

don't be too upset, ladies. Mine still said indiana until after it was delivered today. 5 hours ago - even now it still says "accepted by USPS" and not anything about delivery.


p.s

i am in trouble.. the lipstick feels SO NICE - the addiction will be strong with this one ...


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 31, 2012)

> OMG this makes me excited! I'm in Phoenix so maybe, just maybe mine gets here today too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope you get yours today!!!!


----------



## mermuse (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box just keeps hopping from city to city in Georgia. Gaaah, what is the deal with this shipping company?


 Mine has been in Conley for two full days now.  That's super close to Atlanta, and I could have walked to pick it up way faster than it's taking to get here.  It's just really unusually slow even for USPS.  Maybe they're doing some kind of weird cheapo shipping--it says non first class DelCon only.



> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get yours today? Mine left Conley, GA on Tuesday night and I'm two hours away and I still have not got it! Shouldn't take this long to go 2 hours!!!!


 It's just strange shipping.  Also, this shipped from Jersey.  People across the country are getting theirs before us.  It's just a really circumstantial shipping situation going on for a cheap rate, I presume.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 31, 2012)

The color is Carley. I love it!
My polish!!!! Check it out!!! I love it.


----------



## murflegirl (May 31, 2012)

I got my box today! Valued it at a little over $48 on my blog! Check out one of the things I got!

Zoya NP in Myrta - different from anyone else's I've seen!


----------



## murflegirl (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh man, I love that!


----------



## tulippop (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that color!!!

I hope mine gets here soon too.  I just got my shipping confirmation email and my mother's package hasn't updated since the 29th.


----------



## Roni917 (May 31, 2012)

*ok, question and I am kind of new here but isn't this supposed to be a discussion about the things in the May box? instead I am reading pages of complaints about where is my box? and then everyone is hiding the reviews and anything to do with the box. there should be a separate thread for Where is my box and this should be used to talk about the product in the May box. DOnt mean to offend anyone but I am just curious why everyone is hiding and reluctant to talk about whats in it. Honestly, if you dont want to know whats in it then perhaps you shouldnt be on the May box thread until you receive yours.*


----------



## murflegirl (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *ok, question and I am kind of new here but isn't this supposed to be a discussion about the things in the May box? instead I am reading pages of complaints about where is my box? and then everyone is hiding the reviews and anything to do with the box. there should be a separate thread for Where is my box and this should be used to talk about the product in the May box. DOnt mean to offend anyone but I am just curious why everyone is hiding and reluctant to talk about whats in it. Honestly, if you dont want to know whats in it then perhaps you shouldnt be on the May box thread until you receive yours.*


 Some people don't want to be spoiled on what's in the box until they get it. It's their forte! I guess you could call some people's issues with waiting or where their box is, the discussion itself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We don't want to spoil all the fun for people who haven't gotten their boxes yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

I'm okay that I missed this month's box (I don't like lipstick and have enough polishes) but this sub is still tempting me, though. I would have to choose between this and LBB though, so I think LBB would win if only for the trading. SIGH.


----------



## murflegirl (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone know where we are supposed to go on the GlossyBox website to review products for GlossyDots?

I can't seem to find anything about it anywhere! The site is being so glitchy for me!


----------



## heather4602 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine has been in Conley for two full days now.  That's super close to Atlanta, and I could have walked to pick it up way faster than it's taking to get here.  It's just really unusually slow even for USPS.  Maybe they're doing some kind of weird cheapo shipping--it says non first class DelCon only.
> ...


  I cannot understand how people on the west coast are getting theirs and ours has been in our own state since Tuesday! I talked to my grandad earlier and he got something ordered who used the same company and his sat in Georgia two hours away from where we are for 6 days! I hope that does not happen to us!

Also does anyone on here know when they will charge for the June Box? I emailed them but did't get an answer. On a school teachers budget and I do not use the account it comes out of much so I don't have a lot $$$ in it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks yall!


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2012)

My Glossybox and Julep boxes came today along with the hubby's Birchbox Man.


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2012)

Mine was waiting for me when I got home from work!  It was a great mail day:  I also got my last Eco-Emi box (decent products, but I definitely made the right decision when I dropped this one.  I'll work on a review this evening and post it to my blog, and then I think every single thing in there will be going up for swap) and my Birchbox tea-and-hairbands order!  Whoo!  I ended up with the polish that literally has my name (well my nickname) on it.  I won't use this, though -- because I already have a bottle of it.  I love it, but I have so much nail polish that I have no use for a backup bottle.  Time to go for a walk, and then I can settle in for the evening and play with my new toys!


----------



## Max88 (May 31, 2012)

I received mine yesterday! I want to post a pic of it with a spoiler warning. Can someone direct me how to? Thanks!


----------



## arendish (May 31, 2012)

Mine is here!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

Oo..sad panda face... didn't get mine today.. Boo, but my Clarisonic Mia came and is on the charger. So that's a plus!


----------



## Marshie (May 31, 2012)

No box here. But tomorrow is another day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No box here. But tomorrow is another day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Indeed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I'm going to really like this subscription. Usually with Birchbox or MyGlam after I see or find out what's in them, I'm like, "Meh. Ok. Whatevs." But with this, I am absolutely STOKED even though I've already seen all the contents of the box.


----------



## Kristinexoxox (May 31, 2012)

I've never traded anything before, and would really like to trade the Zoya color I received in my Glossybox.. I love the color, but have too many pinks already. Where's the best place to do this? Opinions appreciated!


----------



## Marshie (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Indeed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


Oh yes! I will def use EVERYTHING in this box &amp; I totally get what you mean about the other boxes. This one is a keeper!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never traded anything before, and would really like to trade the Zoya color I received in my Glossybox.. I love the color, but have too many pinks already. Where's the best place to do this? Opinions appreciated!


 Search for the Birchbox open trade thread! There's a whole swap forum here (in the bar at the top of the page, under forums).


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 31, 2012)

mine arrived today too

Zoya Arizona is the nail polish


----------



## Max88 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never traded anything before, and would really like to trade the Zoya color I received in my Glossybox.. I love the color, but have too many pinks already. Where's the best place to do this? Opinions appreciated!


 Hey. I received Carly, the purple shimmer color. If youre interested in trading let me know. I would love a pink.


----------



## Kristinexoxox (May 31, 2012)

That's one of the colors I wanted! lol. I'll PM you!


----------



## Kristinexoxox (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Search for the Birchbox open trade thread! There's a whole swap forum here (in the bar at the top of the page, under forums).


 Thanks!!


----------



## arendish (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Max88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey. I received Carly, the purple shimmer color. If youre interested in trading let me know. I would love a pink.


If she doesn't, I totally will. I have Kimber. I have the same problem. Too many hot pinks. Traded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (May 31, 2012)

I dont want the pink or the green, any of the other colors would be awesome, but I am really hoping for Zuza. I love it so much.


----------



## Max88 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (May 31, 2012)

> Me :icon_roll Â  I did email asking about that and I just got a response that it was shipped Tuesday but she didn't include the tracking info.


 I just got my tracking info this morning. I'm in CA, hopefully it doesn't take too long.


----------



## Kristinexoxox (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Max88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey Kristine, I got your last PM. I can only send two PMs a day, I assume because I'm new and my low post count. I'll message you back tomorrow.


 Ok! Sounds good.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 31, 2012)

i want zuza pretty badly , and probably just going to go buy it cos i love my kimber too haha. something juicy about this color like strawberries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> probably thinking that cos it is almost a dupe for CG strawberry fields. &lt;3


----------



## TinaMarina (Jun 1, 2012)

It's fun seeing all the colors of polishes people are receiving! I got Zoya's Bevin in my Birchbox recently so I'm hoping for a color other than Wednesday as it looks like they might be similar. Has anyone seen the two in person?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, I just noticed a teeny, tiny packaging detail that I don't hink I have ever seen anyone else do:  The ends of the ribbon are heat-sealed.  They are not frayed.  I was going to let my kittens play with the ribbon.  I am no longer going to do that.  And I think the box itself will be going to work to serve as storage for teabags.  The reason for the higher price is rapidly becoming clear.  The packaging alone must cost three or four times what Birchbox's does.

(Also, did anyone else notice the shiny cap on the South Korean product?  A mirror!  The more I look at this box, the more impressed I am with the products and presentation, and the happier I am that I decided to go ahead and give it a shot.  I canceled Eco-Emi and Conscious Box shortly before subs for this opened, and this one box made me happier than the past two or three months of E-E and CB combined.  I'm still digging Birchbox since it's only $10, but Sample Society might be on its way out at the end of the summer if Glossybox keeps this up.  I'm just feeling a sort of curiosity about what SampSoc is going to send next, and for $15, I should feel more than a bit of curiosity.  I didn't even use one single thing out of the last box.)


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's fun seeing all the colors of polishes people are receiving! I got Zoya's Bevin in my Birchbox recently so I'm hoping for a color other than Wednesday as it looks like they might be similar. Has anyone seen the two in person?


 I have both, and they are so gorgeous! Bevin is much more of a sage green color, while Wednesday leans towards the Tiffany blue/aqua side. They're very different colors.


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 1, 2012)

I came home today to my beautiful Glossybox! Kimber was my variation. Everything is so pretty. I would like to try everything. I am a little unsure about one because of the dimethicone in it; possibly my imagination, but my skin seems to dislike that ingredient. I'm curious about the copper color; I am wondering if it will work, though, because I am very cool-toned. Any thoughts, ladies?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

I tried the Phyto this morning. I don't know if I like it...on my hair, I felt like I needed a lot of product. I was mostly using it to detangle from the pool, and imo It's a 10! works better.


----------



## SeptEllis (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I came home today to my beautiful Glossybox! Kimber was my variation. Everything is so pretty. I would like to try everything. I am a little unsure about one because of the dimethicone in it; possibly my imagination, but my skin seems to dislike that ingredient. I'm curious about the copper color; I am wondering if it will work, though, because I am very cool-toned. Any thoughts, ladies?


I tried the lipstick yesterday and I thought it was a nice color. Not too warm. Perhaps because it is a "mist" and more sheer? My coloring is more neutral and I cannot wear very warm or very cool shades, but this seemed just give a hint of color.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 1, 2012)

finally an update... my glossybox is in my town and will be delivered today, WOOT WOOT! I can't wait to see which color zoya I get!


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I just noticed a teeny, tiny packaging detail that I don't hink I have ever seen anyone else do:  The ends of the ribbon are heat-sealed.  They are not frayed.  I was going to let my kittens play with the ribbon.  I am no longer going to do that.  And I think the box itself will be going to work to serve as storage for teabags.  The reason for the higher price is rapidly becoming clear.  The packaging alone must cost three or four times what Birchbox's does.
> 
> (Also, did anyone else notice the shiny cap on the South Korean product?  A mirror!  The more I look at this box, the more impressed I am with the products and presentation, and the happier I am that I decided to go ahead and give it a shot.  I canceled Eco-Emi and Conscious Box shortly before subs for this opened, and this one box made me happier than the past two or three months of E-E and CB combined.  I'm still digging Birchbox since it's only $10, but Sample Society might be on its way out at the end of the summer if Glossybox keeps this up.  I'm just feeling a sort of curiosity about what SampSoc is going to send next, and for $15, I should feel more than a bit of curiosity.  I didn't even use one single thing out of the last box.)


 I agree with the Sample Society comment. I loved it the first month, but there are only so many skincare items a person needs. I finally gave it up when I started Glossybox in April and haven't missed it yet.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried the lipstick yesterday and I thought it was a nice color. Not too warm. Perhaps because it is a "mist" and more sheer? My coloring is more neutral and I cannot wear very warm or very cool shades, but this seemed just give a hint of color.


 i found the color to be very light and sheer on me but my lips are naturally a bit darker. i'm going to try it with a primer today to see how it wears and if that helps show more color.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

Im losing hope that I will get it today, it hasnt even made it to my city according to the stupid tracking


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im losing hope that I will get it today, it hasnt even made it to my city according to the stupid tracking


 Me too.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 1, 2012)

No Glossybox for me today. I don't even know where it is as the tracking still just indicates it left NJ on the 25th.


----------



## arendish (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No Glossybox for me today. I don't even know where it is as the tracking still just indicates it left NJ on the 25th.


The tracking is so inaccurate and bad! It indicated that it had just arrived in my town when it was already in my mailbox. Since tracking involves no human component other than scanning a package you would think that it would be faster. I am extremely unimpressed with Logistics, but at the same time I hate UPS because I'm never home to retrieve packages and they won't leave packages at my door ever since I live at an apartment.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 1, 2012)

Mine was here when I went to lunch! I got Tracie in my nail polish which is a shimmery light green and of course one of only two I already own in this collection!Just my luck! So I guess it will going to trade thread, because even though I liike it I change polishes so much I never use a whole bottle! Still excited about the box, not their fault I already own it! Really like Glossybox so far except for the shipping company! If anyone here would like to trade PM me! Hope everyone has a great weekend! Hey I found some to trade with! Thanks arendish!


----------



## TinaMarina (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have both, and they are so gorgeous! Bevin is much more of a sage green color, while Wednesday leans towards the Tiffany blue/aqua side. They're very different colors.


 Oh, from your description I may like Wednesday better than Bevin. Still waiting to see what I got...

Thanks!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im losing hope that I will get it today, it hasnt even made it to my city according to the stupid tracking


Same here mine is till across the bay from me according to the tracking. Pretty lack luster shipping at this point.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Glossybox and Julep boxes came today along with the hubby's Birchbox Man.


 WOW Lucky!!

and on all the pics loves everyones colors that they got! Trying not to spoil anything for thous who didn't get the box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 1, 2012)

My box!




More on my blog with tons of pics: http://ibdfm.blogspot.com/2012/06/got-my-may-glossy-box.html


----------



## arendish (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box!
> 
> ...


I am SO jealous of your color!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 1, 2012)

P.S. on the card description is does mention on the bottom: "_Please don't forget to go online and provide us with your feedback on the products in your May box. In doing so, you will collect 20 Glossydots per review which count towards your own free box!"_

_So i guess they are still working on that on the site cause when you log in I can't find anything on reviewing the products or anything about Glossydots.._


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, from your description I may like Wednesday better than Bevin. Still waiting to see what I got...
> ...


 Wednesday is one of my favorites! It is so pretty. I keep going back to it when I change my nail polish. It very quickly became a favorite. If you don't get it in your box, I highly suggest going ahead and purchasing it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Jun 1, 2012)

The lipstick is sooo cute!


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 1, 2012)

Ladies, it has arrived!! I'm going to take some better photos for my blog, but I just couldn't contain myself, so I busted out the camera and snapped a few.







My Zoya polish is in the color Lara. So pleased with this box! Buh-bye, Birchbox. Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to go paint my nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blushingsooner (Jun 1, 2012)

oooo!  Mine is out for delivery!  I hope I'm really getting it!  My mail is suppose to be forwarded to a different address starting today so we'll see!


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 1, 2012)

For those ladies who are interested, I inquired about GlossyDots because I wanted to know.

There is no link, they'll send an e-mail out when it's time to leave feedback. It takes 1000 BlossyDots to get a free Bag. So that means if every bag has 5 products in it, you need 10 boxes before you get a free one. Not great but not bad.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Still no box for me.

Still says it's in New Jersey. So I am on Business day #5 since the shipped. I just am not impressed with the shipping and for $21 a month you would think they would have a better shipping company. Good thing what is in this box is worth the wait. I just worry about the heat.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

That is my concern, I live in Nevada. Its 99 right now and its not even noon. California gets much hotter than that. I wouldn't be too concerned if there wasn't a lipstick.

I know its impossible to get items to every person on the same day but these companies need to figure out a system to ship at different times so that west coast (or east coast in MG's case) get it around the same time as everyone else.



> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no box for me.
> 
> Still says it's in New Jersey. So I am on Business day #5 since the shipped. I just am not impressed with the shipping and for $21 a month you would think they would have a better shipping company. Good thing what is in this box is worth the wait. I just worry about the heat.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is my concern, I live in Nevada. Its 99 right now and its not even noon. California gets much hotter than that. I wouldn't be too concerned if there wasn't a lipstick.
> 
> I know its impossible to get items to every person on the same day but these companies need to figure out a system to ship at different times so that west coast (or east coast in MG's case) get it around the same time as everyone else.


I get my BB faster too and they ship from New York. It's only 70 here today but suppose to hit the 90s in Utah for the next couple days which means we'll be in the mid 80s it isn't super warm but everything goes through Utah before it comes east. my MG sat in California for four days before jumping to Utah it was kinda crazy.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 1, 2012)

Good to know!! Was curious about that because there's not much on the site when I log into my account.



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those ladies who are interested, I inquired about GlossyDots because I wanted to know.
> 
> There is no link, they'll send an e-mail out when it's time to leave feedback. It takes 1000 BlossyDots to get a free Bag. So that means if every bag has 5 products in it, you need 10 boxes before you get a free one. Not great but not bad.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I get my BB faster too and they ship from New York. It's only 70 here today but suppose to hit the 90s in Utah for the next couple days which means we'll be in the mid 80s it isn't super warm but everything goes through Utah before it comes east. my MG sat in California for four days before jumping to Utah it was kinda crazy.




90s in utah means anything i post will be extra-witchy so watch out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i was sitting here admiring the burberry lip mist swatch i put on my hand when i realized i had a similar shade nearby. check out the revlon lip butter in 001 pink truffle! it is a bit deeper and pinker but not bad. i'd rather save the burberry one for special occasions so i don't run out too quickly !

white-out blanks for spoilerishness, highlight to read if you don't know this trick.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm excited that peeps on the west coast are actually getting boxes earlier than usual, but bummed because I've yet to get mine and I'm in WA...maybe it'll be in my mailbox today??? One can hope..I'm dying to see what color I'm getting!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm in central California and haven't received mine yet FWIW.  Although it looks like it made it to Los Angeles area today, but not the normal cities I usually see in various tracking.  With any luck it'll make it to Santa Barbara tomorrow - which mean it is *usually* about one day out.

I want to play with the creme, lipstick, and nail polish so bad.  Excited about the hair mask and toothpaste, too!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 1, 2012)

Mine has yet to update from the Fishers, IN...but I'm hoping it's just some silly glitch and has moved. If it hasn't moved and is still sitting in some warehouse, I'll be a little peeved. What is the point of sending out info to people about "your box has shipped" if it's just sitting around and here I am becoming OCD about checking for updates lol..



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in central California and haven't received mine yet FWIW.  Although it looks like it made it to Los Angeles area today, but not the normal cities I usually see in various tracking.  With any luck it'll make it to Santa Barbara tomorrow - which mean it is *usually* about one day out.
> 
> I want to play with the creme, lipstick, and nail polish so bad.  Excited about the hair mask and toothpaste, too!


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 1, 2012)

Totally love this month's GlossyBox. Has a couple of products I would never think to buy... but will enjoy trying.

Very good sizes.

I almost missed the brush in the black packing.

My Zoya polish is a great iridescent fuschia shade.. Burberry lipstick is a beige-y shade-- love it! I am a Burberry fanatic anyway though.

Now, waiting on BB and SS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to know!! Was curious about that because there's not much on the site when I log into my account.


 Their site definitely needs more information. There's nothing on there about upgrading from monthly to annual, cancelling a subscription, ship time or anything! They need a FAQ page.

I emailed them about upgrading and they said I could do that when they open up their "shop."


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 1, 2012)

Hopefully, they are able to start hustling and get up to speed, especially since they are open for business now. I think that a lot of emails with questions and concerns wouldn't be sent if they had set up a FAQ page and beefed up the website before opening. I'm going to stick it out for a few months( probably won't bring myself to cancel, since the international reviews really got me hooked on the idea haha) and enjoy the packages!



> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their site definitely needs more information. There's nothing on there about upgrading from monthly to annual, cancelling a subscription, ship time or anything! They need a FAQ page.
> 
> I emailed them about upgrading and they said I could do that when they open up their "shop."


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

My mail just came and no GB. I thought about chasing the truck to make sure he didn't forget to deliver it. The wait is driving me insane.





I order LUSH from the UK and get it in significantly less days. WTH is this mail company doing?! How can it possibly take this long?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mail just came and no GB. I thought about chasing the truck to make sure he didn't forget to deliver it. The wait is driving me insane.
> 
> ...


 I am not holding my breath for today either .. but I still have hope for tomorrow !


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 1, 2012)

I feel the need to say this: The metal tube of toothpaste was NOT safety sealed in any way. The box MAY have been glued at the ends, I really don't recall.  
*Can anyone else tell me if their toothpaste was sealed?* .

THANKS

Lilly


----------



## blushingsooner (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooo!  Mine is out for delivery!  I hope I'm really getting it!  My mail is suppose to be forwarded to a different address starting today so we'll see!


Doesn't look like i'm getting it.  My mail forwarding apparently stopped it which is what I wanted it to do but it says its being "returned".  Sigh, I hope they actually forward it and don't send it back to glossybox.  This is becoming a bonanza.


----------



## TinaMarina (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the need to say this: The metal tube of toothpaste was NOT safety sealed in any way. The box MAY have been glued at the ends, I really don't recall.
> 
> ...


 Lily, mine just arrived and it was not sealed either.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the need to say this: The metal tube of toothpaste was NOT safety sealed in any way. The box MAY have been glued at the ends, I really don't recall.
> 
> ...




Nope no seal on mine either. looked brand new to me. Different safety laws in Europe though so i wouldn't panic.


----------



## TinaMarina (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here mine is till across the bay from me according to the tracking. Pretty lack luster shipping at this point.


 Did you get yours today? Mine still showed in Richmond, but it just arrived in my mail box!

Okay, I'm not sure how to post a photo on a spoiler so I'll just say I got Zuza as my polish color. I'm going to Hawaii soon so it seems like a good color!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

USPS says there was a notice left becuase I wasnt at home when they attempted to deliver it

Why dont they just f-ing leave it at the door step!! Gaah


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you get yours today? Mind still showed in Richmond, but it just arrived in my mail box!
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I just noticed a teeny, tiny packaging detail that I don't hink I have ever seen anyone else do:  The ends of the ribbon are heat-sealed.  They are not frayed.  I was going to let my kittens play with the ribbon.  I am no longer going to do that.  And I think the box itself will be going to work to serve as storage for teabags.  The reason for the higher price is rapidly becoming clear.  The packaging alone must cost three or four times what Birchbox's does.
> 
> (Also, did anyone else notice the shiny cap on the South Korean product?  A mirror!  The more I look at this box, the more impressed I am with the products and presentation, and the happier I am that I decided to go ahead and give it a shot.  I canceled Eco-Emi and Conscious Box shortly before subs for this opened, and this one box made me happier than the past two or three months of E-E and CB combined.  I'm still digging Birchbox since it's only $10, but Sample Society might be on its way out at the end of the summer if Glossybox keeps this up.  I'm just feeling a sort of curiosity about what SampSoc is going to send next, and for $15, I should feel more than a bit of curiosity.  I didn't even use one single thing out of the last box.)




I totally agree. all of the packaging is very nice. i LOVE the little mirror on top of the cream. i adore that the itty bitty burberry has the iconic markings on the tube and the product like a large sized one. i adore the box itself and the nice thick ribbon they used (and heat-sealed) - just love love love.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 1, 2012)

I love my box. =) I got Zuza as my polish color and it's beautiful! It was actually on my trade wishlist on here so I am ultra pleased =D

*Spoiler is written in white. Highlight to read!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 1, 2012)

I got my box today and after not reading any spoilers, except for what was obviously written, I'm not all that impressed. I think it was worth the money but just things that I really will not use. So my Zoya color is Wednesday and that and pretty much the rest of it are up for trade on my list


----------



## Marshie (Jun 1, 2012)

No box for me today either. Still shows that its in Fishers LOL. But I also know that some of my boxes don't update until they reach me but 4 days in Fishers is not cute.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and after not reading any spoilers, except for what was obviously written, I'm not all that impressed. I think it was worth the money but just things that I really will not use. So my Zoya color is Wednesday and that and pretty much the rest of it are up for trade on my list


 I pm'd you.  I'm pretty new here so I hope it went through.  I really liked my GB, so I'd love more Amore.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 1, 2012)

anyone who doesn't want their Wednesday or Zuza i would love to have them. Ok Lara too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't have a trade list up but I could part with Kimber or one of a bunch of Essies i never use. just putting it out there ! "

*edit to include that lovely cream as a want as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 1, 2012)

I know!! Same dilemma... I was really hoping to get my box yesterday or today, since others are receiving..but no such luck. I really hope the boxes aren't being held up and shipped in whatever wave or nonsense..I'm only peeved because I'm jealous and am dying to redo my nails lol.

It just updated! But what the heezy lol...says it was delivered and yet there is nothing in my mail box...lame!



> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No box for me today either. Still shows that its in Fishers LOL. But I also know that some of my boxes don't update until they reach me but 4 days in Fishers is not cute.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 1, 2012)

Just got my box today, YAY!!! I got Zuza as my Zoya Nail polish color as well (highlight over the blank spot to read it, lol)... it's gorgeous! I'm just glad I didn't get something similar to the OPI color in the first glossybox. Don't get me wrong, I love that OPI color but wanted something different in this box. I am so happy with this box and I can't wait to use all of the products!


----------



## marymoomoo (Jun 1, 2012)

Got my box today, which was a total surprise as I never got a tracking number. Anyway I love the box! So excited to try everything and the packaging is sooo nice. Totally worth all the annoyance over shipping.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 1, 2012)

Okay, first, kudos to Glossybox for an external package that I don't need a machete to open! I love Sample Society but their boxes need a crowbar a two lumberjacks to get at it. I love every lad bit of these products, even the brush--I didn't find it scratchy at all. The polish is Lana, a nice bright pink, and the lipstick is a gorgeous neutral. If they keep this up, I'll be a very happy camper!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

I had to schedule the box to be re-delivered by USPS, so hopefully I get it tomorrow. 

This was annoying enough that I WILL cancel this box if I have this issue again next month. Its ridiculous that I need to do all this extra stuff for a stupid box that they could have just left at my doorstep. Did anyone else have this problem, or were you all home to get it? I dont see anyone else having this issue so wth


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to schedule the box to be re-delivered by USPS, so hopefully I get it tomorrow.
> 
> This was annoying enough that I WILL cancel this box if I have this issue again next month. Its ridiculous that I need to do all this extra stuff for a stupid box that they could have just left at my doorstep. Did anyone else have this problem, or were you all home to get it? I dont see anyone else having this issue so wth


 Sounds more like your post office than a glossybox issue.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to schedule the box to be re-delivered by USPS, so hopefully I get it tomorrow.
> 
> This was annoying enough that I WILL cancel this box if I have this issue again next month. Its ridiculous that I need to do all this extra stuff for a stupid box that they could have just left at my doorstep. Did anyone else have this problem, or were you all home to get it? I dont see anyone else having this issue so wth


 I wasn't home but even if i was my mail man just leaves it by my door and never knocks anyways sorry you had an issue, cause I know I would be pissed if that happened to me too but I don't think you can really blame GlossyBox.. it might be the postal service. My mailman sux we are always getting other peoples mail and vise versa so I'm always worried about my packages! So far so good.. Hope I didn't jinx myself


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe it is my mailman. I made the following remark on my re-delivery instructions, so maybe he will **get it**. I also emailed GB to tell them about the inconvenience and to stop sending the boxes out with a delivery confirmation. 

*Delivery date:*
06/01/2012           *Additional information:*
LEAVE IT AT THE DOOR STEP IF NO ONE IS HOME, IT IS RIDICULOUS THAT I HAVE TO HAVE IT RE-DELIVERED JUST BECAUSE NO ONE WAS HOME.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it is my mailman. I made the following remark on my re-delivery instructions, so maybe he will **get it**. I also emailed GB to tell them about the inconvenience and to stop sending the boxes out with a delivery confirmation.
> 
> ...


 If they dont' do DC we don't get tracking numbers.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it is my mailman. I made the following remark on my re-delivery instructions, so maybe he will **get it**. I also emailed GB to tell them about the inconvenience and to stop sending the boxes out with a delivery confirmation.
> 
> ...


 LOL so funny that you actually put in the additional information what you were upset about. But I do get you. I didn't get a tracking email so I was surprised that it was on my door step the other day.. Since I do like to know just in case my sucky mailman delivers it to the wrong address.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it just gives the postal service a reason to hold on to my package. No one is ever home at the time the mailman comes so this probably will happen every month.


 I do feel bad this happened, because that JUST happened to me too, but that isn't Glossybox's fault OR the USPS offices fault. I don't think it's very appropriate to get mad(in your additional notes) with the USPS driver who is doing his job. They do it for your protection, because how much MORE mad would you be if the driver dropped the box off w/o you home, and then someone stole it(which happens all the time, AND used to happen all the time, which is why this is a popular option to go about things). 

I'm sorry I sound upset, I'm not, nor am I judging you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get it, the GlossyBox is awesome and I'd want it ASAP as well, but USPS AND Glossybox are both very innocent in this situation.

This is obviously just my opinon

Sorry!!! Had to throw my 2 cents in /:


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it just gives the postal service a reason to hold on to my package. No one is ever home at the time the mailman comes so this probably will happen every month.


 People don't like not getting tracking numbers, see: the look bag and beauty box 5.

I also don't know that delivery confirmation would make the difference on that...do you live in an apartment? If your mail boxes aren't by your door, and the box doesn't fit, they probably just don't go up there. Mine was at my apartment office, like all other packages that come usps and don't fit in my box.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 1, 2012)

Delivery confirmation doesn't mean that someone needs to be there to sign for it!  That would be *signature* confirmation, which these boxes do not have.  I've been using DC for four and a half years (both sending and receiving), and I have only had to sign for something sent with DC but not signature confirmation once because the mail carrier decided it was unsafe to just leave the box.  I live in a crappy neighborhood (the McDonald's two blocks away is legendary for the number of hookers and drug dealers that use it for their unofficial breakroom, and I have encountered people sleeping on the sidewalk on my way to the bus not a few times), but my mail carrier almost always just leaves everything on my stairs or between my screen and front doors (that can be annoying because packages can prop the screen door open, which means it SLAMS open when the wind blows, which it does with frequency and force, but that's a whole separate issue).  (And I'm just fine with packages being left!  I have yet to have one vanish.  Get soaked in the rain, yes.  But disappear?  Nope.)  If you are being required to be home for a package that just has DC, that is a decision I'm fairly certain is being made by your mail carrier or local post office and most likely not something Glossybox has anything to do with.


----------



## KristenBlair (Jun 2, 2012)

hey everyone! ive been lurking here and finally decided to join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that being said would anyone want to trade me?  id love to get some extra of the amore pacific moisturizer bc im in love with it but hate the price tag. i have the Zoya nail polish in Reagan, unswatched or anything else i have access to id be willing to swap. thanks!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 2, 2012)

Checked the USPS website today and my box is in my city!  Fingers crossed it shows up today!  And I'm lucky I am at the beginning of the route as the mailman is usually here by 10:30-11.  Can't wait to play with my stuff!  And see the colors I got!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 2, 2012)

Apparently if you speak of it, it will come!  Mailman dropped it on the porch at 9:33am!

Got Burberry in Copper, Zoya in Carly (a sparkly purple with silver, not the pink I was hoping for but love the name as my beloved German shepherd mix of 14 years was named Carly)


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And had they left it at the leasing office, there would be no need to schedule a re-delivery.
> 
> I am changing the address so it can be delivered at my work address. I am not ok with potentially having this problem again. If the delivery confirmation does not require someone to be home then obviously my mail man needs to be re-trained because he seems to think it does. Fed ex drops off my packages at my door, but UPS doesnt either (but at least the leave it at the leasing office).


 Well they are three different companies with different rules, plus USPS is government owned. It also depends on package type on whether or not fedex or ups can leave the package at your door. 

As a warning with your work address, because it happened to me with birchbox when I got it there, if it comes on a saturday the same thing will happen, they'll make you reschedule the delivery, assuming your work is a m-f type thing.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 2, 2012)

Still no delivery here and tracking still says it's in New Jersey. This shipping method sucks.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And had they left it at the leasing office, there would be no need to schedule a re-delivery.
> 
> I am changing the address so it can be delivered at my work address. I am not ok with potentially having this problem again. If the delivery confirmation does not require someone to be home then obviously my mail man needs to be re-trained because he seems to think it does. Fed ex drops off my packages at my door, but UPS doesnt either (but at least the leave it at the leasing office).


 UPS can leave the package at your door if you authorize shipment release.  I think you have to have a UPS MyChoice account, but it's free.  You just log on and can either authorize release for a single package or all of them.  I've used it when I knew there was a chance I'd be gone but would be home within a few hours of delivery.  If you have an account they usually give you a smaller delivery window too - mine usually say between 2-6.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh so.. the answer here is get a PO Box?


 I guess? Haha, I just deal with it, and get my package the next day or w/e.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh so.. the answer here is get a PO Box?


 I think the answer is just to accept that you may have to unfortunately deal with re-scheduled deliveries. PO boxes cost money, I don't see why you'd be willing to pay for a PO Box (and have to go to the post office) to pick it up. If you're willing to go pick it up from your post office, then when wouldn't you just "Change delivery" for your re-scheduled package to go pick it up, and then go pick it up from the UPS warehouse(or USPS) that it is at. It would be the same but you wouldn't have to pay for it.

I just feel bad you are this upset about this, it happens to almost everyone at least once(but most likely a lot more then once) and it is so annoying I agree, but you seem extra upset about it and I don't see it as anyone doing anything wrong. They are protecting us or even if they aren't they are just doing their jobs. It isn't like they threw your package and broke it(which happens too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).


----------



## Kittables (Jun 2, 2012)

I got mine!!! Yay! Just wanted to update you all. Gosh, it felt like it was in Maryland FOREVER! Maybe it swung by a bar and had a few, then 

nursed a hangover for the remainder of the week. lol. Anyway, I was beginning to get worried there. 

I can't believe how much I love what I got! No need to post pix, since we pretty much all got the same. 

I got the nail polish in "Carly", which absolutely THRILLED me! I love purple!! 

  The toothpaste was pretty cool to receive. I was about to get myself some whitening toothpaste. Now there's no need!   I've never tried phyto. So it's a hair mask? Veddy cool. I'll have to try that out tonight and see how I like it.    Did we all get the 'lip mist' in the same color? Mine came in Copper. It's a nude color. This stuff smells WONDERFUL!    The Amore Pacific Moisturizer is in the oddest little jar. I thought it was upside down at first. lol. This also smells lovely. It's for the face, I take it? Has anyone tried this product prior to receiving it in their glossy box?    Oh, and I did get the brush. Cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2012)

For ladies who got their boxes, has anyone tried the amore face product? What are your thoughts?


----------



## JessP (Jun 2, 2012)

I passed on the May invite for Glossybox to see if it'd be worth it once people started posting pics and such. It seems like most everyone has been enjoying it so I'm thinking I'll try it in June if/when they open more slots. Have you guys felt it was worth the $21?


----------



## Marshie (Jun 2, 2012)

My precious is here! Even though my shipping info still says its still in Fishers LOL.

I LOVE EVERYTHING! This sub is a keeper for me, at least for now. I hope everyone else gets their box soon.

My Zoya polish color is Shelby, which looks like a Pepto Pink. I don't think I'll use this so I'll just pass it on to someone else. But all in all, love it!


----------



## Kittables (Jun 2, 2012)

Your "precious"!?? LOL!! 

That's a pretty nail polish color, but I still prefer ze purple. 

I totally love everything, too!! 



> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My precious is here! Even though my shipping info still says its still in Fishers LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coocabarra (Jun 2, 2012)

So I just got my Glossybox, and the Zoya I got is Meg. Not really into green colors, but it is a cute color. If anybody has Lara, Kimber, Myrta, or Rory (REALLY wanna try Kimber), I would love to trade with you, even if it is for something else in the box and not the Meg polish.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay! Got my box and received Carly! Also, the toothpaste smells like licorice; is it just me? Lol, can't wait to play with my stuff!


----------



## eparks53 (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it is my mailman. I made the following remark on my re-delivery instructions, so maybe he will **get it**. I also emailed GB to tell them about the inconvenience and to stop sending the boxes out with a delivery confirmation.
> 
> ...


 Hi, I'm usually just a lurker but thought I could help.  I work for the USPS as a carrier.  Just ask your carrier for a release form.  You simply fill out who's mail is authorized to be delivered to your house and where you want your packages left.  It's common practice to require this in apartment complexes because of high rate of package thefts.  Just be warned though, you are releasing USPS from all liability.  So if a neighbor or someone walks off with a package you have to go through the police to file a report.  After filling that out all packages (that don't require a signature) will be left where you want.


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 2, 2012)

I have Kimber. It's very pretty, but I would get more use out of Wednesday or Zuza if anyone would like to trade.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eparks53* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tulippop (Jun 2, 2012)

My box was received by usps in my city on Friday at 7:32am.  I've been stalking my mailbox ever since.  I'd run out to the front of the house when I hear the slightest noise.  I hear a dog and I run out to check.  I heard a loud car and ran.  I'm starting to wonder if this is good for my nerves!  I think I hear people talking, time to run!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For ladies who got their boxes, has anyone tried the amore face product? What are your thoughts?


 i just tried it this morning for the first time. i went on easily, but seemed to be a bit sticky on my face at first.  i let it "dry" then put my Dr.Jart BB over it. not enough time to make a full review, but i'm not noticing anything remarkable upon first use.


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay, finally received my box!  Everything in tact, nothing melted in this 100+ degree day today.  I really would like to post a pic of this glorious box, but every time I select "Insert a spoiler" it's only for text.  Sorry, I'm a newb.




When can we just post without the spoilers? hehe.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! Got my box and received Carly! Also, the toothpaste smells like licorice; is it just me? Lol, can't wait to play with my stuff!


 LOL! I think it smelled like jager (sp? I can't get the symbol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) =P


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL! I think it smelled like jager (sp? I can't get the symbol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) =P


 lmao, well jaeger is licorice flavored, so it makes sense!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2012)

Agreed...like a licorice and spearmint mix...either way, I like it..lol



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao, well jaeger is licorice flavored, so it makes sense!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 2, 2012)

I havent received my box yet .. will check back in when and if I finally get it .. yea next time I will just pick it up at the post office thats like 4 or 5 blocks away from me


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 2, 2012)

Got my GlossyBox today! It was definitely worth the wait. Pictures below.




I hope you're all having a fantastic weekend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 2, 2012)

I know this is a long shot, but is anyone interested in trading their lipstick?

found a trade, thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is a long shot, but is anyone interested in trading their lipstick?


 I would love to trade mine, but I tried it once ("neutral" colors tend to be far too warm for me, and this is not an exception, but I had to try it) and don't have any rubbing alcohol to sanitize it.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 2, 2012)

I would love to trade for someone else's polish, and the hydra gel moisturizer. please see my profile for my feedback thread and check out my trade list there if you're interested! def loved this box.


----------



## arendish (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, finally received my box!  Everything in tact, nothing melted in this 100+ degree day today.  I really would like to post a pic of this glorious box, but every time I select "Insert a spoiler" it's only for text.  Sorry, I'm a newb.
> 
> ...


I think it goes on amazingly, but something in it is unfortunately making me break out I think. I have to try products one by one because of my sensitive skin and I just got my face cleared up from the Strivectin. Sigh. I want to love this product so much. But not too much, since it is $100.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 2, 2012)

I finally got my box!!!! I'm 100% happy with it. Well worth the $21 this month. Keep it up Glossybox and I'll be a customer for a long time. I think the samples were all really nice sizes. A few full size products are always great! I'm very happy I jumped into the subscription and dropped BB.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 3, 2012)

My GB was in my mail box today! I love this box! Beautiful packaging and the products are good quality. I'm excited to try the toothpaste, how strange is that?


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone know how I can leave feedback? I looked all over their website for a link, but no dice.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 3, 2012)

Does the US have Glossydots though? I can't seem to find any mention of Glossydots (which is their rewards points) on their site.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

I am very happy with my box, just wish I got a different color nail polish. The color I received is almost exactly the same as the OPI "kiss me on my tulips" that I received in the 1st Glossybox. One will definitely be going to the trade


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the US have Glossydots though? I can't seem to find any mention of Glossydots (which is their rewards points) on their site.


 The card reads, "Please don't forget to go online and provide us with your feedback on the products in your May box. In doing so, you will collect 20 GLOSSYDots per review which count towards your own free box!"

Another Makeup Talker said that she contacted Glossybox about Glossydots, and they said that they would be emailing out the information/website address for feedback when they are ready for it. Apparently, we won't need initiate the review by going to the website, but we should be checking our emails for further information.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 3, 2012)

Ahhh. I see. Weird but it is a beta site so I guess they're still working out the glitches.


----------



## eluveitie (Jun 3, 2012)

According to one of GB's responses to a comment on facebook, they'll be emailing us a little later this month to let us know when we can start reviewing the products. I think they're giving us time for everyone to get their boxes and probably giving them a little longer to work out the kinks on the site.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to schedule the box to be re-delivered by USPS, so hopefully I get it tomorrow.
> 
> This was annoying enough that I WILL cancel this box if I have this issue again next month. Its ridiculous that I need to do all this extra stuff for a stupid box that they could have just left at my doorstep. Did anyone else have this problem, or were you all home to get it? I dont see anyone else having this issue so wth


You should let your mailman know its ok to leave packages when your not home.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 3, 2012)

I just want everyone to know. I'm madly in love with the

Burberry
 It's the perfect neutral shade for me. I love it's tiny little tube, the look, feel, color... everything really!!!


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want everyone to know. I'm madly in love with the
> 
> ...


 I love it too! It's so classy-looking and feeling!


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 3, 2012)

I love this box! So beautiful!

  I am so excited I got Kimber!

 






I'll be reviewing each item through the week on my blog!


----------



## channelzero (Jun 3, 2012)

I am obsessed with this color! 

Zuza


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 3, 2012)

so I figured out how to post a spoiler pic finally, lol:






My Zoya shade is Shelby.


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so I figured out how to post a spoiler pic finally, lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo... I love that shade. I haven't seen that one yet.


 It's a little darker than how the picture of my box shows it, I think someone posted earlier that it's like a Pepto pink, and they're right. lol. It is really pretty though.

Here is my current mani using my new polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a little darker than how the picture of my box shows it, I think someone posted earlier that it's like a Pepto pink, and they're right. lol. It is really pretty though.
> 
> Here is my current mani using my new polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love it. I think I may even go buy it soon!

Also, your nails are adorable. I don't have a steady enough hand for that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love it. I think I may even go buy it soon!
> ...





> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pretty nails! I wish I was that creative


 Aw, thank you! scotch tape and nail dotting tools are awesome for stripes and dots.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the US have Glossydots though? I can't seem to find any mention of Glossydots (which is their rewards points) on their site.


 EDIT: Someone already mentioned that I spoke about this earlier. They told you the details. For every review you get 20 GlossyDots, for every 1000 GlossyDots you get a free box.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so I figured out how to post a spoiler pic finally, lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 4, 2012)

This is a good box, but I am disappointed that there were not more color cosmetics in it.  Out of all of the sample boxes I have received, there have been few color cosmetics.  I love the Zoya polish (I received Kimber), but the only color cosmetic in the box was a lipstick in a color I cannot wear.  I just about threw that copper lipstick across the room. 

I was hoping that, having represented itself as a high end, international beauty box, Glossybox might reflect that when women want to try new beauty items, they look for color cosmetics, not hair masques and toothpaste.  If there had been four carefully selected color cosmetics in the box, I probably could have used at least two of them.  And, since all the brands that Glossybox selects are quality brands, the two that I could have used would have made the box worth it for me.  I could have given away or traded away the other makeup items, or at least tried them for their consistency and so on, so I could try them in other colors if I liked them.

I am not knocking the quality of the other items in the Glossybox.  It is just that I have received lots of quality skincare and haircare items in my other boxes.  I love all my beauty boxes, but I wish there was a box which featured mostly quality color cosmetics in a range of colors. 

Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 4, 2012)

I guess I'm weird, because I really don't want most makeup in my box. If they throw in a colored eyeliner or whatever, that's fine.

But I know what colors work on me, and I wear the same 4 colors of eyeshadow everyday, along with the same color bronzer, highlighter and skin products.

I don't want a ton of makeup I won't really use. For me it's fun to try out stuff, but I would rather have it be the things like toothpaste or hair stuff, because that's the stuff I splurge on and play around with more.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a good box, but I am disappointed that there were not more color cosmetics in it.  Out of all of the sample boxes I have received, there have been few color cosmetics.  I love the Zoya polish (I received Kimber), but the only color cosmetic in the box was a lipstick in a color I cannot wear.  I just about threw that copper lipstick across the room.
> 
> ...


 
We have this discussion every month in every box thread. Make up is never going to be something we see regularly in boxes.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm weird, because I really don't want most makeup in my box.


 Not weird at all! We ALL want different things, but human nature is to presume that what WE want is what everyone should want. Unfortunately, that can marginalize folks who don't fall into the initial category, ya know? I mean, I personally am ok with color cosmetics, but am equally ok with other items. Heck, I've said before that I may be the only poster here who DOESN'T mind perfume vials in a sample box......

But, yeah, this discussion happens every month with every box (about the logistics of boxes and why we're NOT likely to see more color cosmetics than we do now).


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm weird, because I really don't want most makeup in my box. If they throw in a colored eyeliner or whatever, that's fine.
> 
> ...


 I definitely agree. It seems like when I get makeup in my boxes, it is fun to try out and I definitely get excited about it initially! But when it comes down to it, I usually get makeup in a color that I can't or won't wear regularly. Like I got the Curaco eyeliner in last month's Birchbox. I was thrilled to get it, but sparkly blue eyeliner is not going to be something I wear everyday.

High-end moisturizers, fragrances and cleansers are something I use everyday. I definitely get more use out of those items, and it's usually something I wouldn't have known about or been able to afford in a full size (i.e. Amore Pacific hydragel).  Just my opinion though, and ultimately you're the one paying for it so only you can decide if a particular sub service is right for you or not.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nope. Don't agree with you one bit. Glossybox has never purposed itself as a majority makeup box. None of them do!

Beauty items _are _things like hair masks and skincare. Plenty of people- myself included- don't wear a lot of makeup and don't prioritize it. I love lipstick and hate nail polish. I get tons of nailpolish in these boxes but I usually just put them in the boxes of leftovers I sell on ebay.  I think it is made pretty clear across the various forums that makeup samples are expensive, hard to come by and probably not going to ever be the majority of any legitimate service. Zadi's discussions about MakeUp Monthly bear that out.



> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a good box, but I am disappointed that there were not more color cosmetics in it.  Out of all of the sample boxes I have received, there have been few color cosmetics.  I love the Zoya polish (I received Kimber), but the only color cosmetic in the box was a lipstick in a color I cannot wear.  I just about threw that copper lipstick across the room.
> 
> ...


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I definitely agree. It seems like when I get makeup in my boxes, it is fun to try out and I definitely get excited about it initially! But when it comes down to it, I usually get makeup in a color that I can't or won't wear regularly. Like I got the Curaco eyeliner in last month's Birchbox. I was thrilled to get it, but sparkly blue eyeliner is not going to be something I wear everyday.
> ...


 I like there to be a healthy mix in a sub. If we got tons of makeup in each one, it would start piling up rather fast as it takes me quite a while to go through a lipstick or liner, but not skincare or hair stuff because i'd use it every day. 

I also don't think I could afford a box that was filled with just makeup on a monthly basis. They would most certainly cost more and then people would just complain about the colors anyways.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 4, 2012)

I've created a new thread to discuss this topic, since it really doesn't have much to do with glossybox specifically: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126177/what-do-you-want-from-your-sample-boxes


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a good box, but I am disappointed that there were not more color cosmetics in it.  Out of all of the sample boxes I have received, there have been few color cosmetics.  I love the Zoya polish (I received Kimber), but the only color cosmetic in the box was a lipstick in a color I cannot wear.  I just about threw that copper lipstick across the room.
> 
> ...


 A while back in some other thread I mentioned that most companies will not provide subscription services more makeup products due to the cost to make samples. Even if a subscription company buys the samples versus working with the company and getting it for "free" (it's complex to explain in this post so I won't) with the sheer number of subscription companies out there now and many work with the same companies those samples are going to be even more stretched out.

Unfortunately it seems as if more and more cosmetic and skin care companies - along with other companies - are using the sample box companies/subscription box companies/beauty box companies as a dumping ground for old products - most recently BeFine dumping old products onto Birchbox who in turn sent it out to subscribers, last year Eco-Emi sending out expired Sweet Riot chocolate in October then something else in November or December's boxes. Welada (sp) dumped products that were near expiring onto Beauty Army and Beauty Box 5 along with another company but I'm forgetting which.

Any rate, no company is going to cater to your exact specifications OTHER than ones in which you can pick the products or samples you want from the products or samples available. You might want to try Beauty Army (though people are upset by the lack of selection right now) or Beauty Fix by the Dermstore (quarterly at $50 every three months). Birchbox, Test Tube, MyGlam, Glossybox, Beauty Box 5, The Look Bag, Sindulge, etc... not one will cater to your exact desires so the chance of you being so upset that you'll throw the products you receive will be high. I absolutely LOVED Copper in my Glossybox, it's a beautiful color that I do wear... better than another color I received from another beauty box subscription service.... I don't wear fuchsia pink lipgloss.

Your best bet is to save the $20 from Glossybox and put together a "box" of cosmetics for yourself from your local Ulta or Sephora (if you have either) or drugstore.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a good box, but I am disappointed that there were not more color cosmetics in it.  Out of all of the sample boxes I have received, there have been few color cosmetics.  I love the Zoya polish (I received Kimber), but the only color cosmetic in the box was a lipstick in a color I cannot wear.  I just about threw that copper lipstick across the room.
> 
> ...


 My only peeve with any of the boxes I receive monthly is that I'm up to my eyeballs in primer and would really prefer to swim out from under it before anyone sends me any more! That and the single-use packets. That being said, I resigned myself long ago to the fact that the only way I'm going to receive nothing but makeup is to re-join Cosmetique (the original beauty box sub--unfortunately they moved to their own brands for cheapness' sake, and it reflects in the poor quality and damage to untold numbers of complexions nationwide.) I'm happy if I see an item of color per sub every three months. The majority of the makeup I've received, I've been able to use; the only one that had no practical use whatsoever were these awful Lee's Press-On eyeliner strips that were just ugly as sin, and left me with a rash.

I actually like the fragrance samples I get! I'm a perfume whore from WAY back and I don't even like to take out my garbage without spritzing something on. It's a legit beauty product for me because when I smell good, I feel good about myself and that is half the beauty battle won. Most of my purchases of perfume in the past year have been a direct result of box sampling--Birchbox and Sample Society have made me a devotee of Miss Dior and Esprit D'Oscar, respectively. Nor do I mind things like the masks and cleansers and such because they're still beauty products and their smaller size makes it pretty convenient to take to the gym or pool.

Even the so-called "lifestyle" products aren't too bad. I didn't mind the toothpaste. Marvis is good stuff and I like the flavor. I think that might have been full size. Only one retailer in Buffalo carries it that I know of, and the tubes are pretty small for that $12. And most of the items of that ilk in Birchbox have been okay--except those paper coasters last November, which should have been an "extra"!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a good box, but I am disappointed that there were not more color cosmetics in it.  Out of all of the sample boxes I have received, there have been few color cosmetics.  I love the Zoya polish (I received Kimber), but the only color cosmetic in the box was a lipstick in a color I cannot wear.  I just about threw that copper lipstick across the room.


I wouldn't give up on the color so quickly it is very sheer. I didn't think I was going to like it on myself either (I'm really pale) but once on it actually turned out to look fairly natural. You can also layer it up with some gloss to give it some more dimension.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 4, 2012)

I received Zuza polish and would be interested in trading if someone wants that. I would like Arizona, Lara, Reagan, Shelby, or Wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 4, 2012)

Finally posted my video up.. sorry took so long I been suffering from Migraines UGH :-/

Let me know what you think and leave comments on youtube!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2012)

My Zoya polish is in Carly.

http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Carly-ZP621.html


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2012)

I got that one as well, will have to redo my nails today lol.. just got a new silver holo polish, may have to accent with that one!!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tulippop (Jun 4, 2012)

Yea!  I got my box today and got Lara and love the color!!!!  Plus for the extra gift I got a fullsized Cargo EyeBrozer.  I don't see it anywhere on the Cargo or Ulta websites so I'm wondering if this is discontinued.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 4, 2012)

Has anyone figured out when they will be billing for the June box?  I don't remember reading it anywhere on their website.  I wonder if it will be around the same time of the month that we paid for our first box?


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 4, 2012)

So still no box




. I counted, today is day #6 (not counting Saturdays or the holiday), or #8 if I count Saturdays. Tracking still says it's in New Jersey, all my anticipation has evaporated with this horrible shipping method. People in California, Oregon and Washington have theirs already, and you have to go around or through Wyoming to get there. Anyone else NOT have their box yet?


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm starting to get polish envy for everyone's!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2012)

I just want them all..may have to purchase the collections on Zoya, whenever they next have a good promo deal going on..


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, that's no fun having to wait for your boxes. It is odd that west coast people received boxes first..but I'm not complaining, since that's me and usually I'm one of the last to get any of my boxes lol.



> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So still no box
> 
> ...


----------



## Kittables (Jun 4, 2012)

Carly is absolutely gorgeous! I'm wearing it right now. I got giddy when I saw the color I'd received! &lt;3 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2012)

Added to our product review site. If you have any of these colors please feel free to add a review of the product you have.





Beach collection includes:


Reagan 
Lara

Shelby

Arizona

Tracie

Wednesday.





Surf collection includes:


Carly 
Kimber

Rory

Myrta

Meg

Zuza.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So still no box
> 
> ...


 I dont have mine either and Im in TX, but I am going to go pick it up at the Post Office today, they are holding it for me there. At least they said they would. Yes I am cynical at this point towards USPS.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So still no box
> 
> ...


 Me.  It didn't move in USPS today either.  Based on where it's at it's _probably_ two-days before I get it (Weds).  Maybe I'll get it tomorrow, but I won't hold my breathe.  But now it looks like it's in USPS's hands and not the third-party shipper... 

-L


----------



## tulippop (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So still no box
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure what's going on with shipping either.  My mom and I are in California and I subscribed for the both of us.  My mom's box was mailed out on the 24th and received in our city on June 1st at 7:38am and she hasn't gotten her box.  Mine shipped out on May 30th and was in IN until the 31st with no updates until today and I got it today  The delivery date wasn't there until today either.  It's really strange.

My box





My mom's box


----------



## Marshie (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone know when they will charge for next month?

 ETA: I am guessing when I was charged last month. I was charged May 11th. Hmmm....


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 4, 2012)

> Does anyone know when they will charge for next month? Â ETA: I am guessing when I was charged last month. I was charged May 11th. Hmmm....


 I believe they told me the second week of each month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marshie (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I believe they told me the second week of each month


Thank you Denise.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 4, 2012)

I was able to pick up my box at the Post Office just now. Here are pics: 

*WARNING:*

*I am not putting in a spoiler since most ppl have received theirs by now*





This is the Zoya color I got: Rory ... I would like to trade it for a Zuza if anyone still has one available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am wearing Julep in Renee in case anyone is wondering


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2012)

That is a super pretty color!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to pick up my box at the Post Office just now. Here are pics:
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is a super pretty color!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 4, 2012)

I forgot one more comment on first impression of the box. LOL at how tiny the burberry lipstick is. I was like, really?? I havent tried it though, and I do think its a gorgeous color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot one more comment on first impression of the box. LOL at how tiny the burberry lipstick is. I was like, really?? I havent tried it though, and I do think its a gorgeous color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want to marry that teeny tiny Burberry. It's so cute and adorable. GREAT size for your purse. The color is soooo nice.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 4, 2012)

> So still no box :banghead: . I counted, today is day #6 (not counting Saturdays or the holiday), or #8 if I count Saturdays. Tracking still says it's in New Jersey, all my anticipation has evaporated with this horrible shipping method. People in California, Oregon and Washington have theirs already, and you have to go around or through Wyoming to get there. Anyone else NOT have their box yet?


 Don't have my box yet &amp; tracking also hasn't updated.. Was shipped on the 30th


----------



## Maxi (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm feel happy with the Glossybox, but then I remember that it's $21 and I'm a bit more on the fence about it. And I wasn't even one who balked at the price initially, but I find myself a bit pickier about the products than I am with Birchbox. For example, I got the Rory metallic pink color of nailpolish and while it's pretty, I am not sure I'll use it, and that matters to me more considering the price of the box. I will stick with it for at least a few months and see how it goes...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 5, 2012)

I love the size too!  And it fits in a pocket nicely too!



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to marry that teeny tiny Burberry. It's so cute and adorable. GREAT size for your purse. The color is soooo nice.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

Well so far I like Glossybox and feel it's worth the $21. If they maintain the quality of the products as in the first two boxes then this is a keeper for me.


----------



## tulippop (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone smelled their GB brush?  I just did and it smells like gasoline to me... =(


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 5, 2012)

> So still no box :banghead: . I counted, today is day #6 (not counting Saturdays or the holiday), or #8 if I count Saturdays. Tracking still says it's in New Jersey, all my anticipation has evaporated with this horrible shipping method. People in California, Oregon and Washington have theirs already, and you have to go around or through Wyoming to get there. Anyone else NOT have their box yet?


 I'm in Idaho and my box has been sitting in salt lake for 4 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 5, 2012)

I want my box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 6/4/2012 03:44 PM Processed by USPS My City 6/3/2012 11:08 AM Processed by USPS SALT LAKE CITY, UT 84199 6/3/2012 10:54 AM Accepted by USPS SALT LAKE CITY, UT 84199 5/31/2012 11:31 PM Enroute Departed SALT LAKE CITY, UT 5/31/2012 02:04 AM Enroute Departed WAMSUTTER, WY 5/30/2012 08:44 PM Enroute Departed HENDERSON, CO 5/30/2012 03:25 PM Enroute Departed WAKEENEY, KS 5/30/2012 09:34 AM Enroute Departed EDWARDSVILLE, KS 5/30/2012 04:30 AM Enroute Departed SAINT CHARLES, MO 5/29/2012 10:25 PM Enroute Departed INDIANAPOLIS, IN 5/29/2012 06:06 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 5/29/2012 03:15 PM Electronic Information Received by USPS 5/29/2012 03:15 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Fishers, IN 46037 5/26/2012 06:34 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 5/25/2012 04:42 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 5/25/2012 07:53 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206 5/24/2012 10:04 PM Shipped from Client South Kearny, NJ 07032


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well so far I like Glossybox and feel it's worth the $21. If they maintain the quality of the products as in the first two boxes then this is a keeper for me.


 Same. The international part of it is what hooked me. I used to get to travel internationally a lot, but my job no longer allows that, and this is kind of like a little piece of those travels sent to me, lol.


----------



## JenKnowsBest (Jun 5, 2012)

Really liked this box even with the $21 price tag. The presentation of the box gets bonus points in my book. I just love the look of the box overall. I really like the nail polish I got  (SHELBY)...such a pretty pink color. Lipstick looks like a nice color and I wana try out the moisture gel. Not as excited about toothpaste and hair product but I will still use them and see. I hope glossybox continues to impress me.


----------



## MissMonica (Jun 5, 2012)

I think this box was 100% worth the $21 price tag.  I won't use the nail polish, but everything is fantastically sized.  The lipstick is small, but it's still a great amount, especially of such an expensive lip product.  I don't love the idea of getting toothpaste, but hey it's something we all (hopefully) use and again--what a great size!  Overall, I'm really impressed.  The quality of the box iteself also floored me--it's so much nicer and more sturdy that anything else I've gotten. 

For those of you stalking this thread trying to decide whether to sign up, I would totally recommend it.  I wasn't overly impressed when I first saw the pictures of everyone's boxes, but once I actually had it in my hands and could see the sizes and quality of everything, I was in love.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree, from what I have used it is definitely worth 21.00 to me. I liked the face cream a lot. Didnt care for the smell but liked how it made my skin feel. And I like the lipstick a lot. And the toothpaste as well. Even the blush brush I will use.


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 5, 2012)

I finally got my box and I love it -- except the polish color isn't something I normally gravitate to. I got Tracie -- if anyone is wanting to trade --ESP for Zuza or Kimber, but I'm up to anything. It's a pretty green, just not really my style. http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Tracie-ZP618.html mod note: fixed the link


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsKimiKiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my box and I love it -- except the polish color isn't something I normally gravitate to. I got Tracie -- if anyone is wanting to trade --ESP for
> 
> Zuza or Kimber, but I'm up to anything. It's a pretty green, just not really my style.
> ...


 You interested in Carly? I don't love purples so I can do without it, and green is my fav. color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsKimiKiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want my box!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Yours went through Wamsutter? WTH???? I am about an hour west of Wamsutter haha. Maybe I'll be lucky and it will show up today. Mine still says it's in Kearny NJ. Oh and I grew up in Idaho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> actually headed that way this coming week to go do some shopping (because I have Walmart here that's it)  and visit family.


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 5, 2012)

```

```



> You interested in Carly? I don't love purples so I can do without it, and green is my fav. color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes! I love purples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 5, 2012)

> Yours went through Wamsutter? WTH???? I am about an hour west of Wamsutter haha. Maybe I'll be lucky and it will show up today. Mine still says it's in Kearny NJ. Oh and I grew up in Idaho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> actually headed that way this coming week to go do some shopping (because I have Walmart here that's it)Â  and visit family. Â


 I hope you get yours today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> aww cool! I moved here about 4 years ago from Delaware (military brat). Sounds like you live in a town like Mountain Home -- I think all they have is a Walmart too.


----------



## eparks53 (Jun 5, 2012)

I received Zoya Arizona if anyone is interested in swapping.  Very pretty color but I already have it.  I'll accept any but Shelby and Tracie as I already have those as well.


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 5, 2012)

I have to admit, I'm pretty jealous of the Glossyboxes!  I just couldn't bring myself to spend the money to get one of them + my Birchbox.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Has anyone smelled their GB brush?Â  I just did and it smells like gasoline to me... =(


 Yes mind did!!!


----------



## seap3 (Jun 5, 2012)

I need to change my credit card info and they do not have any way to do it online.  I emailed them and they told me they won't have that capability for a while and I will need to sign up again in June with the new card.  Not very happy about that.  Now I have watch when it's open.  I will NOT be happy if I lose my sub just because I need to change my payment method.  I really don't understand whey they couldn't do it over the phone or something.

So when you sign up make sure you're not using a card about to expire or might want to change.

I also wonder if I won't be able to use any glossydots I might earn from the first box since it's a new account.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

I emailed them about changing the shipping address a few days ago and didnt hear back

What email address are you using to contact them?


----------



## seap3 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about changing the shipping address a few days ago and didnt hear back
> 
> What email address are you using to contact them?


 I just used the "contact us" form on the website.  I did it Friday evening and the responded back Monday morning.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey y'all, I really loved the Glossybox! I've got a Stila sparkle eye liner in curaÃ§ao (I got it in all three bb!) I would like to trade it for the Zoya in Shelby, Rory, Zuza, Carly or Reagan. I have a list of other trade items if this doesnt interest you! It's on the last page of the thread at the top! Send me a PM! Hope y'all have a great week!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 5, 2012)

So no box today either.... good news is I don't have to worry about the heat we have a cold front moving in and the temps are going to drop 20 degrees tomorrow and then slowly climb back up. Bad news is, I am really upset I still don't have it with no updated tracking information. I am going to email glossybox today and go from there.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 5, 2012)

Am I the only one that LOVES the Marvis Toothpaste? LOL! I don't know what it is but it just looks and feels luxurious and my teeth are definitely looking brighter. I checked the Marvis website

http://www.marvismint.com

and saw that they have many different flavors such as Jasmine Mint, Ginger Mint, Cinamint, AquaMint, Strong Mint, The Whitening Mint, and then they have a Licorice flavor (not thrilled about that one though). They're pricey but I think I have found my one and only toothpaste! I know you can buy it from the Birchbox site so I think I'm going to use my saved up BB points to buy the full size since we got the travel size in the Glossybox. Sorry, just had to share this, lol!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

I got the whitening mint in my box, I think the ppl that are saying they didnt like it got the licorice flavored one. I really like mine as well.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsKimiKiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want my box!!
> 
> 
> ...


 At least your box is moving. Mine has been sitting since the day it went out


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one that LOVES the Marvis Toothpaste? LOL! I don't know what it is but it just looks and feels luxurious and my teeth are definitely looking brighter. I checked the Marvis website
> 
> ...


 Dont know how much there going for on the actual side but I found full size tubes on Amazon for about $12.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone know what day GB charges our cards?


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

I got the whitening mint too and I LOVE it!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

It says on the website you can cancel up until 14 days before shipment starts, so that would mean you can cancel for that month before the 12th.. so I guess they charge your card around the 15th of the month.


----------



## Wyosparkles (Jun 5, 2012)

We received our Glossybox last Friday and we LOVE it!!!!!!!

Samples were nice sizes and the products in our opinion...were exciting!

check out our unboxing here.  http://www.wyosparkles.com/2012/06/glossybox-glossybox-glossybox.html


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 5, 2012)

Love the whitening paste as well. I thought it was a great extra!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one that LOVES the Marvis Toothpaste? LOL! I don't know what it is but it just looks and feels luxurious and my teeth are definitely looking brighter. I checked the Marvis website
> 
> ...


 I had the exact same reaction, down to using my Birchbox points!  I'm also thinking about ordering the travel sizes of every single flavor just in case I like another one better.  Whitening toothpaste isn't really that useful to me (I have *way* too much porcelain in my mouth for it to do any good, and it can increase my temperature sensitivities, which is *not* fun), but there's just something fun about using toothpaste from another country, so I'll probably start with the non-whitening version from Birchbox and go from there (well, order it whenever I get around to using my points, which could be a while, but I'm in no huge rush since I just bought a tube of whatever drugstore brand I picked up last time I needed toothpaste).

ETA:  Forgot to mention the thing I realized last night!  I thought the hair masque was something that you would need, like, half of the tube for one application, or that it would be enough for four treatments at best.  Nope.  The directions say "quarter-sized," and I have very short hair, so I probably need more like a nickel.  That tube will probably go bad before I am able to use it all!


----------



## SetToStunning (Jun 5, 2012)

The boxes themselves are soooooo nice. Don't know what I'll do with mine yet!

What are you guys using them for?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

Storage, organization, and gift boxes! Super cute and really durable; I adore the packaging almost as much as the contents.



> Originally Posted by *SetToStunning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The boxes themselves are soooooo nice. Don't know what I'll do with mine yet!
> 
> What are you guys using them for?


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SetToStunning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The boxes themselves are soooooo nice. Don't know what I'll do with mine yet!
> 
> What are you guys using them for?


 I put my Gelish nail polishes, buffers, cleanser and remover in mine. They were in a plastic bag and this box is so much nicer!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey girls. I still don't have my box



Just emailed them and hoping to get a response soon. Still hasn't updated from New Jersey on the shipping information and my post office said to go look at the tracking number at home (what a bunch of help they were).


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 6, 2012)

I am way too excited for the June Glossybox!


----------



## Kittables (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Storage, organization, and gift boxes! Super cute and really durable; I adore the packaging almost as much as the contents.


                 That's exactly what I'm using them for. I put all my polishes (and there are a LOT!!) in the first one. I'll be using them to organize my closet. 

                CrazyMomma10~ I'm so sorry you haven't gotten your box, yet! I was frustrated waiting for mine. They really need to get it together as far as

shipping goes! I hope you get yours soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey girls...I'm so jealous of your Glossyboxes! Anyway, I bought Carly back in April when they had the 1/2 off sale. I used it once and I'm not crazy about the color on me. If anyone got Shelby and wants to trade me for my Carly please PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok one more try: I am still looking for a Zuza... I got Rory.. pm me if you are interested

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol...I know...wonder what we can expect; is it a little ridiculous we just got boxes and are already thinking about next month's?



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am way too excited for the June Glossybox!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol...I know...wonder what we can expect; is it a little ridiculous we just got boxes and are already thinking about next month's?
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahhaha...love it!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not here... but in the real world... a LITTLE bit!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 6, 2012)

I just called GB. The lady (Nicole) was really nice. She said on my account it looks like I had two shipping labels created and only one box so she thinks that maybe I have the tracking information on the wrong label. She has my number and is suppose to be calling me back within the next 24 hours to see what happened to the box. If they can't figure it out they are sending a new one. This is amazing customer service. Here is to hoping they find it and it is close.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not here... but in the real world... a LITTLE bit!


 LMAO! At not here..

Very true...but they don't give any type of Spoiler so it's only human nature to be curious. lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

Not even in other countries? I figured we probably wouldn't get any spoilers in the next few months, since they are just a start up, but ooo.... I think that's interesting and will keep people hooked and in suspense..lol



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMAO! At not here..
> 
> Very true...but they don't give any type of Spoiler so it's only human nature to be curious. lol


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just called GB. The lady (Nicole) was really nice. She said on my account it looks like I had two shipping labels created and only one box so she thinks that maybe I have the tracking information on the wrong label. She has my number and is suppose to be calling me back within the next 24 hours to see what happened to the box. If they can't figure it out they are sending a new one. This is amazing customer service. Here is to hoping they find it and it is close.


  When I received the box I won (that email address contest thing)... I opened it up and it didn't have the trend guide or the card or any of the reading materials. Just the products wrapped in the tissue. So I emailed Glossy Box and they emailed me back the same day apologizing for it and said they would send the materials to me. I kid you not, within a couple of days, the materials were in my mailbox which cost over 6 bucks for them to mail! They also included a little note card (looks just like the lid of the glossybox with the logo) where they apologized for forgetting those things but still hoped I loved the box... which of course I did, LOL! I thought that was some impressive customer service! I'm very happy with Glossybox so far!


----------



## tulippop (Jun 6, 2012)

Show of hands, anyone else still not receive their box?

o/ (for my mom)


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

Not too crazy about my Zoya polish in Kimber...if anyone wants to trade, PM me. I should prob have placed this in the trade thread though lol.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Show of hands, anyone else still not receive their box?
> 
> o/ (for my mom)


o/ me.

In contact with GB today thought hopefully it will be taken care of soon.


----------



## JessP (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh, I'm so bummed I passed on the May invite for Glossybox.. I wanted to wait and see what everyone got as the price is a bit steep. They May box looked great so I hope they open more slots up for June!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 7, 2012)

So, I just got charged for the June Glossybox--does that mean it will be shipping earlier than the May one? I guess we need a new thread?


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just called GB. The lady (Nicole) was really nice. She said on my account it looks like I had two shipping labels created and only one box so she thinks that maybe I have the tracking information on the wrong label. She has my number and is suppose to be calling me back within the next 24 hours to see what happened to the box. If they can't figure it out they are sending a new one. This is amazing customer service. Here is to hoping they find it and it is close.


 I got something like this, I think. I received two confirmation emails with different tracking numbers. One kept moving, the other just sat and looked like it never left New Jersey. It took about five days for me to get my box--I'm in Western New York. (Buffalo is NOT a suburb of New York City XD!)


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 7, 2012)

GLOSSYBOX JUNE CHARGE---WTF? ------------&gt;

 $22.86 


 GLOSSYBOX  * NY May Charge  $21.00 


So now they want to charge tax???

This is absurd.


----------



## CiciAnne (Jun 7, 2012)

yeah I got charged this morning too. $23.05 with tax. IT doesn't bother me tho because the box for may is so awesome. I just hope they keep it up.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

I was charged $21 but I don't live in NY or CA which are two of the states I believe they are supposed to charge tax on internet purchases.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> GLOSSYBOX JUNE CHARGE---WTF? ------------&gt;
> ...


 I live in WA so it's only a matter of time before I'm charged tax on $21. My Sample Society Box has been $16 (flat tax) and $16.25 (actual sales tax). I hope no tax is added otherwise I'll have to cancel.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CiciAnne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah I got charged this morning too. $23.05 with tax. IT doesn't bother me tho because the box for may is so awesome. I just hope they keep it up.


 It's an unexpected charge tho!


----------



## arendish (Jun 7, 2012)

I got charged for my June Glossybox as well today. $21.24. It's only 24 cents extra, so I'm not too bothered. But I can't wait for June's box. If it's as awesome as May's, I'll be cancelling my BB pronto.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 7, 2012)

Did anyone else just now get charged for the June box? I thought they didnt charge until the middle of the month?... 






Ooops, I prob should have read forum 1st! :/


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else just now get charged for the June box? I thought they didnt charge until the middle of the month?...
> 
> ...


 Yup, we are talking about it here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126245/glossybox-june-2012


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's an unexpected charge tho!


 Seriously!... I didnt think i'd be charged until the middle of the month.


----------



## radenzo (Jun 7, 2012)

I got charged for tax too. . . 

Did the 6 month or 12 month subscription get charged for tax too ?


----------



## whigrose (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was charged $21 but I don't live in NY or CA which are two of the states I believe they are supposed to charge tax on internet purchases.


 I think they ship from NJ, so I thought I might get charged tax, but apparently not. Headquarters must be in NY, but close to the border with NJ. Wish they didn't charge for the box so early compared with when they ship it. Ugh! Oh well, my Conscious box is out for delivery today and it is my favorite anyway. Hope the Glossys go out and people have better luck receiving them this month at least.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 11, 2012)

My brush has the gasoline smell (then again it has been in the plastic in the box since I got it).  And mine feels pretty soft but i have not used it.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 12, 2012)

I still have not received my May box. They shipped me out another one yesterday (it was suppose to happen last Thursday) so hopefully I will actually get it this time. Guess we'll see.


----------

